# Haiku Tag



## Gardenhead (Jul 11, 2009)

Time for gaiety.

For those unfamiliar with the rules, haiku tag is a simple game using the haiku/senryu form. *That is, three lines of syllables: 5, 7, 5.*

The idea is that each poster writes a haiku/senryu (don't worry about the accepted thematics) beginning with the ending line of the poster above them. I'm the first poster though, so I have it easy! Don't fret too much over quality, it's just a little fun - but the odd gem might surface 

Dead black rigs smoulder
into the grease of the night -
falling and flailing

So now the next one has to start with 'falling and flailing'.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 12, 2009)

Falling and flailing
Rusted leaves in autumn breeze
Ballet of basics


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 12, 2009)

Ballet of basics -
simply and sadly, she floats
out onto the stage


----------



## Necro?sthete (Jul 12, 2009)

out onto the stage
Shine with lasting dignity
Foreshadowing peace


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 12, 2009)

foreshadowing peace
the falling man's face reflects
melancholy smiles


----------



## sel (Jul 12, 2009)

Melancholy smiles
Looking into her bright eyes
A lone tear trickles


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 12, 2009)

a lone tear trickles
passed from cheek to burning cheek
drunken oasis


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 12, 2009)

Drunken oasis
Spinning out into twilight
Dizzy disarray


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 13, 2009)

Dizzy disarray:
tears, laughs, memories, boxes -
I'm moving away


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm moving away
While my Requiem plays evermore
That is all you know


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 13, 2009)

This is all you know
a motorway bridge and cars
droning through your sleep


----------



## Mori` (Jul 13, 2009)

droning through your sleep
incomprehensible dreams
always out of reach


----------



## Necro?sthete (Jul 13, 2009)

always out of reach
Crouching safe miles away,
Everything inert


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 13, 2009)

Everything inert
Patiently awaiting fate,
Lacking all passion.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 13, 2009)

lacking all passion
our limbs and thrusts once vital -
cold, mechanical


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 13, 2009)

Cold, mechanical.
Once was mother's deep embrace
Gold, a sentinel


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 13, 2009)

gold, a sentinel
voluptuous and giggling
at my advances


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 14, 2009)

At my advances
she prepared to sit and watch
dead black rigs smoulder.


----------



## Munak (Jul 15, 2009)

Dead blacks rig smoulder
Built on backs of evil men
Forgive them not, lord


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 16, 2009)

Forgive them not, lord -
my heaven is only you:
my heart and body


----------



## Necro?sthete (Jul 17, 2009)

my heart and body
Swaying gently, summer dance
Basking in the sun


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 18, 2009)

basking in the sun
a burning bosom shaking
a stranger waking


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 8, 2009)

A stranger walking
Dancing through the burning sun
As memories fade


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 8, 2009)

When I fade away
nothing shall change today
and war continues.

Just thought of this one. I have a few more, if i get a request for them.


----------



## Gardenhead (Aug 9, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> When I fade away
> nothing shall change today
> and war continues.
> 
> Just thought of this one. I have a few more, if i get a request for them.



I like it, but this isn't a haiku posting thread, it's a game - see the first post! edit: and your syllable count's wrong >_>

As memories fade
the water drips on my bread
locked inside my room


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks, and sorry. My mind just slipped.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 11, 2009)

Locked inside my room
My heart like a frightened bird
Longing for escape


----------



## Gardenhead (Aug 12, 2009)

Longing for escape
Blending and pulling your skin
Suffocating love


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 12, 2009)

Suffocating love
Inescapable desires
I long for a cure


----------



## Damaris (Aug 12, 2009)

I long for a cure.
Outside, a bird shifts, flutters
flies away. I wait.


Sorry about that last line


----------



## Rakkushimi-YT (Aug 15, 2009)

Feather light petals
Pastel hues lining the streams
Laced with gold satin.

Derived from my poem about cherry blossoms.


----------



## Gardenhead (Aug 17, 2009)

> I like it, but this isn't a haiku posting thread, it's a game - see the first post!



It all applies again, I'm afraid. Please read the (very small amount of) rules!

Flies away, I wait
my hands and stomach churning
morning, oh torture!


----------



## Munak (Aug 17, 2009)

Morning, oh torture;
My heart is gravely wounded
I reach for the sun


----------



## ScaryRei (Aug 17, 2009)

I reach for the sun
Yet, the scorching heat burns me
I long for the night


----------



## Gardenhead (Aug 17, 2009)

I long for the night
when your window is waking
visibly shaking


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 17, 2009)

Visibly shaking
My hand grasps your fleeing form
Begging you to stay


----------



## Gardenhead (Aug 17, 2009)

Begging you to stay
as the notes of your footfalls
gently fall away


----------



## Rakkushimi-YT (Aug 17, 2009)

Her carpet was stained
Always with tea or coffee
And perhaps, tears too

Haiku derived from a soon to be  fanfic of mine.


----------



## Koi (Aug 18, 2009)

and perhaps, tears too
falling like leaves in autumn,
draw the sorrow out


----------



## Gardenhead (Aug 18, 2009)

draw the sorrow out
into a fist, and throw it
in to her features


----------



## ScaryRei (Aug 18, 2009)

in to her features 
marked a wet trail as her tears
gently fall away


----------



## Munak (Aug 18, 2009)

Gently fall away
Leaving no trace of my breath
Wail as though it's not


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 18, 2009)

Wail as though it's not
The end of your carefree days
As dreams turn to ash

All of mine are so morbid!


----------



## ScaryRei (Aug 18, 2009)

As dreams turn to ash
All hopes shattered by despair
Love, subjugated


----------



## Gardenhead (Aug 18, 2009)

Love, subjugated
under thin silver guises
beautifully alone


----------



## ScaryRei (Aug 18, 2009)

beautifully alone
lying in her empty bed
aching to be held


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 19, 2009)

Aching to be held
Longing for the love that's lost
Longing for her life


----------



## ScaryRei (Aug 19, 2009)

Longing for her life
the existence that once was
so full of bright dreams


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 20, 2009)

So full of bright dreams
As I watch the clouds float by
Rain begins to fall


----------



## Necro?sthete (Aug 21, 2009)

Rain begins to fall
Lonely tall buildings, atmospheric pioneers
Tasting virgin sky


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 21, 2009)

I think your syllable count's off, Akio Shock. Anyways.

Tasting virgin sky
the somber rains falling still
in the night's embrace


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 21, 2009)

In the night's embrace
Waiting, waiting endlessly
For the coming dawn


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 21, 2009)

For the coming dawn
I await the many clouds to
pass me by today.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 21, 2009)

Pass me by today
Turn to face me as you flee
Watch me fade away


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 21, 2009)

Watch me fade away
into the empty of night
awaiting the rain


----------



## Necro?sthete (Aug 21, 2009)

awaiting the rain
Carrying away the past
A cleansing deluge


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 21, 2009)

A cleansing deluge
but the flames roar even higher
enveloping us


----------



## Munak (Aug 22, 2009)

Enveloping us
A faint, black cloud of despair
Taste of things to come


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 22, 2009)

Taste of things to come
Of the cold, harsh dark of night
And of the warm dawn


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 22, 2009)

And of the warm dawn
The clouds begin to gather
melancholy rain


----------



## ScaryRei (Aug 23, 2009)

melancholy rain
waiting under an awning
waiting for the sun


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 23, 2009)

Waiting for the sun
Sitting on my patio
Hoping the clouds fade


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 23, 2009)

Hoping the clouds fade
searching for the morning sun
but the rain still falls


----------



## ScaryRei (Aug 24, 2009)

but the rain still falls
gently, softly - all night long
and where are you now?


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 24, 2009)

And where are you now?
Far away from here, I know,
Beneath the blue sky


----------



## ScaryRei (Aug 24, 2009)

Beneath the blue sky
Under the same, sultry sun
We're still connected




(_hmm... why does this remind me so much of Naruto fangirling over Sasuke?_)


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 24, 2009)

Dancing with shadows
Taking off the persona 
And now do you see?

I knew you before
I can remember your smile
Nothing else at all


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 30, 2009)

Hawkins, we're supposed to use the last line from the previous person to begin our haiku. Like this (using ScaryRei's):

We're still connected
No matter how far apart
We journey tonight


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 30, 2009)

We journey tonight
Arm in arm and foot with foot
Along paths unknown.


----------



## ScaryRei (Aug 30, 2009)

Along paths unknown
Hesitant, we venture forth;
it's a brand new day.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 30, 2009)

It's a brand new day
A new sun shines down on us
As we march onward


----------



## ScaryRei (Aug 31, 2009)

As we march onward
Focused on our goals ahead
Never giving up.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 3, 2009)

Never giving up
No matter how tough the road;
Life marches onward


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 4, 2009)

Life marches onward
As seasons and days passes;
Time waits for no one.


----------



## silviana (Sep 4, 2009)

Time waits for no one.
But I, I will wait for you -
Forever, even.

(Though I don't know how you'd start a new haiku with that. :/)


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 4, 2009)

Forever, even.
The mist encompasses me
Within the darkness


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 4, 2009)

Within the darkness
Love's hot embers extinguished
My cold heart still beats.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 4, 2009)

My cold heart still beats
I reside within fear while
I enjoy darkness.


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 4, 2009)

I enjoy darkness;
My Dark Hero saves the day
with verses sublime.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 4, 2009)

With verses sublime
I manage to continue
With my existence.


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 5, 2009)

With my existence
carved into your memories
never forget me.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 5, 2009)

Hmm...I don't think I've written a haiku since elementary school but I'll take my rusty stab at it.

Never forget me
Who walked in lingering wake
Leaving all behind

-or-

Never forget me
When the dew settles nightly
Gently recall time

Meh, take your pick


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 5, 2009)

Gently recall time
of Seasons, as darkness falls
the Sorceress weeps.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 5, 2009)

The sorceress weeps
to see so much beauty, now
destroyed by conceit


----------



## call to arms (Sep 5, 2009)

destroyed by conceit
your castle crumbles meekly
glass tears; your pain weeps


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 5, 2009)

glass tears; your pain weeps
whilst I meagerly move on
in eternal rain.


----------



## call to arms (Sep 5, 2009)

in eternal rain
your cheek damply covered, once, twice
time and time again


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 5, 2009)

Time and time again,
pain slowly envelops me
Even within tears


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 5, 2009)

Even within tears
the spring of life is flowing
ever marching on


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 5, 2009)

Ever marching on,
But still the doors of your heart
Refuse to unlock


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 5, 2009)

Refuse to unlock
The gates within my dark heart
As I am in pain.


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 5, 2009)

As I am in pain
no matter how much I beg --
would you forsake me?


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 5, 2009)

Would you forsake me?
Writhing in pain before you,
eyes colored by death.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 5, 2009)

My original reply:
Would you forsake me,
Leave me alone here to die?
Or would you return?

My reply to Axel the Dark Hero's haiku:
Eyes colored by death,
Your cold hand still clutches mine
Though your life has fled


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 5, 2009)

Or would you return?
To watch as I perish here
with my heart destroyed.

Though your life has fled,
Mine continues as the rain
Wet, cold, and somber.


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 6, 2009)

Wet, cold, and somber
with my heart destroyed forever
I feel numb inside.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 6, 2009)

I feel numb inside
From the hate you foist upon
the glittering light


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 6, 2009)

The glittering light
Illuminates your worn face
Exposing your tears


Sorry for that confusion yesterday!


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 6, 2009)

Exposing your tears
The screen I behold is gone
Freeing my eyesight.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 6, 2009)

Freeing my eyesight
from the bonds within, I am 
tempted to remain


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 6, 2009)

Tempted to remain
But it is not meant to be
I bid you farewell.




Erendhyl said:


> Sorry for that confusion yesterday!


No prob!  I'm just glad this thread is getting some attention!


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 6, 2009)

I bid you farewell.
As I walk away tonight,
I will not look back

Thread activity is definitely good.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 7, 2009)

I will not look back
Though pain may rip through my gut
I am now stronger


----------



## Munak (Sep 7, 2009)

I am now stronger
Rendered flesh and scar tissues
A bloody rain falls


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 7, 2009)

A bloody rain falls
upon the lifeless body
as eyes stare blankly.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 7, 2009)

As eyes stare blankly
sorrow sweeps in to carry
away mourning souls


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 7, 2009)

Away mourning souls!
Your grief is not wanted here
Let my joy remain


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 7, 2009)

Let my joy remain
always with you, my dearest;
always in my heart.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 8, 2009)

Always in my heart
the thistles grow, spiraling
hope hangs in disguise


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 8, 2009)

Hope hangs in disguise
cheated by fate's slight of hand
yet, unexpected.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 8, 2009)

Yet unexpected
Shadows dance before my door
Beckoning to me


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 8, 2009)

Beckoning to me
with a shy, inviting smile -
into your open arms.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 9, 2009)

Into your open arms (6 syllables! le gasp! haha)
she went willingly, while I...
I wait here behind

P.S. I work at a bookshop and just came across this book tonight: Vampire Haiku. It is full of lols and laughs, and there's a zombie version too. Thought someone here might be entertained by this as well ^_-


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 9, 2009)

oh, yikes!  sorry about that.  

I wait here behind
I really can't count for crap
the moments tick by.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 9, 2009)

The moments tick by
as the somber rain shallows
within my own eyes.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 9, 2009)

Within my own eyes
I alone can see the truth
The cold depths within


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 10, 2009)

The cold depths within
echo the frail, lifeless shell
emptiness will reign


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 10, 2009)

Emptiness will reign
Within my cold, desperate
And abandoned heart

Sorry about the last line! :sweat


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 10, 2009)

And abandoned heart;
too heavy to be carried --
full of guilt and lies.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 11, 2009)

Full of guilt and lies
you abandon your own soul
Never will you rest


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 11, 2009)

Never will you rest
Until I have departed
my life passes by.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 11, 2009)

My life passes by
Like water beneath a bridge
Flowing ever on


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 11, 2009)

Flowing ever on
the eternal crimson river
Blood runs through the earth.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 11, 2009)

Blood runs through the earth
Staining its path with hate and
Leeching it of love


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 11, 2009)

Leeching it of love, 
my heart near the point of death
Waiting for blossoms.


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 12, 2009)

Waiting for blossoms
as green buds dot the tree tops;
the seasons renew.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 12, 2009)

The seasons renew
leaf changing from green to gold
rebirth is coming


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 12, 2009)

Rebirth is coming
as old ways are cast aside
a new era starts.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 12, 2009)

A new era starts.
From the ashes of the old,
It blooms like a flame


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 12, 2009)

It blooms like a flame
consuming all in its path --
uncontrollable.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 12, 2009)

Uncontrollable
hearts, as one, beat together
passion, heat ignite


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 13, 2009)

passion, heat ignite
as your finger tips trace
lingering shivers.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 13, 2009)

Lingering shivers
skitter up and down my spine
darkness is closing


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 13, 2009)

Darkness is closing
As the sun sets and dusk falls
the long day is done.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 13, 2009)

The long day is done
Twilit mirrors seem to echo
The orange-pink blossoms


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 13, 2009)

The orange-pink blossoms
Adorn the earth, tiny jewels
Carelessly scattered


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 13, 2009)

Carelessly scattered
across the torn blank of sky
clouds float aimlessly


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 13, 2009)

clouds float aimlessly
dotting the azure expanse
circling the globe.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 13, 2009)

Circling the globe
blossoms in subtle twilight
Life will bloom anew


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 13, 2009)

Life will bloom anew
like the phoenix, from ashes
a new spark begins.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 13, 2009)

A new spark begins.
Shining in the dead of night,
A beacon of hope


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 13, 2009)

A beacon of hope
shining through the night brilliance
cherry blossoms' love


----------



## Munak (Sep 14, 2009)

Cherry blossoms love
On my tea cup it does fall
Old days reminisced


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 14, 2009)

Old days reminisced
Times I wish would return here
but blossoms still fall.


----------



## krome (Sep 14, 2009)

But blossoms still fall
a slow descent to the ground
silent and graceful


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 14, 2009)

Silent and graceful
blooms return to the silence
Beautiful petals.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 14, 2009)

Beautiful petals:
The tips soft white, the center
A bloody crimson


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 14, 2009)

A bloody crimson
the curved blade of Death glinting
blood dripping slowly.


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 15, 2009)

Blood dripping slowly,
its starting to get colder;
Death's silent embrace.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 15, 2009)

Death's silent embrace
Wrapping slowly, gripping me
Blood trickles slowly.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 15, 2009)

Blood trickles slowly,
Traveling down your cold face,
A dark line of red


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 15, 2009)

A dark line of red,
searching for its hollow home
Awaiting death's scythe


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 16, 2009)

Awaiting death's scythe
he's standing on the cliff edge
arms set wide to fly


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 16, 2009)

Arms set wide to fly
Endless possibilities
it's a brand new day.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 16, 2009)

It's a brand new day,
but he lurks within shadows,
Waiting for a chance.


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 17, 2009)

Waiting for a chance
to get you to notice me
standing next to you.


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Sep 17, 2009)

Standing next to you
In the crowded subway train
She wants to be yours


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 17, 2009)

Waiting for a chance
he sits aside, by himself
plotting and planning

Edit: wow, those responses came super-fast! So ignore my first tag reply, and here's the updated one:

She wants to be yours
a melding of minds and souls
reaching heavenward


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 17, 2009)

reaching heavenward
but failing each single time
to reach the sad end


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 17, 2009)

To reach the sad end,
one heavy step at a time
on the winding road.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 17, 2009)

To reach the sad end
step after low, lonely step 
despair comes crashing

Edit: Again?! ugh. I swear my internet is delaying responses tonight. *le sigh* sorries


On the winding road
the aging swordsman, marching,
looks for new meaning


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks for new meaning
but the Querent seeks in vain --
The Tower, reversed.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 17, 2009)

The Tower, reversed
spirals through the sorrowed Earth
Waiting for his tears.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 17, 2009)

Waiting for his tears
I stand there, hoping, praying,
To be forgiven


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 17, 2009)

To be forgiven
I drive to Earth's end forward
Searching for sorrow


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 17, 2009)

Searching for sorrow
in the pieces of your heart
sifting through your tears.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 17, 2009)

Sifting through your tears,
I weep silently, slowly,
As you are dying.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 17, 2009)

As you are dying
Your voice begins to falter
And your hand grows cold


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 17, 2009)

And your hand grows cold,
Whilst I continue to die
My heart is dying.


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 17, 2009)

My heart is dying
your cruel and harsh words breaks me,
burns me like acid.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 18, 2009)

Burns me like acid
does your withering decay...
watching your life fade


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 18, 2009)

watching your life fade
i feel a sense of longing
to take over now


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 18, 2009)

To take over now
the compulsion hits again
such a control freak!


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 19, 2009)

Such a control freak
she sits and frets and nit-picks
nothing out of place


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 19, 2009)

Nothing out of place
yet something still feels amiss,
vaguely suspicious.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 19, 2009)

Vaguely suspicious
the earth shifts and stirs, waiting
Soon the end will come


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 19, 2009)

Soon the end will come
Deliver us from evil
as all hell breaks loose.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 19, 2009)

As all hell breaks loose
We stand back and ask ourselves
What brought this sorrow?


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 19, 2009)

What brought this sorrow?
The lamentation and tears?
The Grim Reaper sighs.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 19, 2009)

The Grim Reaper sighs,
Lamenting the sorrowful
Even Death can shed tears.


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 20, 2009)

Even Death can shed tears
as brave, valiant soldiers
march to their demise.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 20, 2009)

March to their demise
Beneath the desolate sky,
Thrown to meet their fate


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Sep 20, 2009)

Thrown to meet their fate
As a hawk circles above
Their two swords collide


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 20, 2009)

Their two swords collide
juxtaposition of fate
brings them to their deaths


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 21, 2009)

Brings them to their deaths
their love rebuked and thwarted
as star-crossed lovers.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 21, 2009)

As star-crossed lovers
We choose to end it right now
Rather than live on


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 21, 2009)

Rather than live on
I must choose to die here, now
For the sake of life.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 22, 2009)

For the sake of life
the forlorn feel of longing
never is suppressed


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 22, 2009)

never is suppressed
these emotions deep within
overwhelming me







_*squee* - 10 pages of Haiku Tag!_


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 22, 2009)

Overwhelming me,
The masses of true darkness
pulsing through my veins.

*Joyously screams*
X3


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 22, 2009)

Pulsing through my veins
Like burning liquid fire,
Longing for escape

*high-fives other people in thread*


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 22, 2009)

Longing for escape
From behind these cursed bars
Even the insane dream.


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 22, 2009)

Even the insane dream
that fills your night with terror
will come to an end.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 22, 2009)

Will come to an end
After I must perish, inside me
Darkness shall awaken.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 23, 2009)

Darkness shall awaken
the evil within this heart;
All shall soon despair


----------



## Munak (Sep 23, 2009)

All shall soon appear
The heroes of ages old
Respects they deserve


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 23, 2009)

Respects they deserve
Your efforts shall be in vain,
Hope becomes futile.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 23, 2009)

Hope becomes futile
in the dry valley of death
where dreams turn to sand


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 23, 2009)

where dreams turn to sand
and promises to ashes,
I wander alone.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 23, 2009)

I wander alone
for where water and sea meet
none other can live


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 23, 2009)

none other can live
with your heart in possession 
because it's only mine.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 23, 2009)

Because it's only mine
Floods of enveloping dark
Steal my heart as well.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 24, 2009)

Steal my heart as well
it is of no use to me now
filled with treachery


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 24, 2009)

Filled with treachery
cunning lies and deceit;
don't trust you at all.



*wow - that was pretty emo. *


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 24, 2009)

Don't trust you at all
My paranoia rises within hearts
Fear grips my stone heart.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 24, 2009)

Fear grips my stone heart
Petrified in its clutches
my hope turns to ash


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 25, 2009)

My hope turns to ash
Whilst the flames of spirit die
Now, I'm inhuman.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 26, 2009)

Now I'm inhuman
marrow melting within me
as I transition


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 26, 2009)

As I transition
My heart is slowly shaking
I have lost all hope.


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 26, 2009)

I have lost all hope.
In this desolate world,
I will stand alone.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 26, 2009)

I will stand alone
My soul; my being collapsing
From my internal strain.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 27, 2009)

From my internal strain
the collision 's force rebuilds
my tattered remains


----------



## Munak (Sep 27, 2009)

My tattered remains
A thread and a needle here
I shall sew today


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 27, 2009)

I shall sew today
The shattered remains of hearts
A lone tear stains them.


----------



## Koi (Sep 28, 2009)

A lone tear strains them
From another time and place
Old wounds heal slowly


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 28, 2009)

Old wounds heal slowly
when you do not let them be
always festering


----------



## Koi (Sep 28, 2009)

always festering
dead leaves on the forest floor
all things come and go


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 28, 2009)

All things come and go
And in time, maybe we'll be
Together again


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 28, 2009)

Together again,
My heart and the darkness are
Festering within.


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 29, 2009)

Festering within,
your anger like a cancer
killing you inside.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Sep 30, 2009)

Killing you inside
you watch her back walk away
nothing left to say


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 30, 2009)

Nothing left to say,
I don't know you anymore -
all those years wasted.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 30, 2009)

All those years wasted
My life has transformed into
A downfall of life


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 30, 2009)

A downfall of life,
opportunities squandered,
all's left is regret.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 30, 2009)

All's left is regret
Whilst I remain within my
Hollow, corpse, remains


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 1, 2009)

Hollow, corpse, remains
vestige of its former self,
reduced to ashes.


----------



## Munak (Oct 1, 2009)

Reduced to ashes
Color springs forth, Earth blossoms
death gives life anew


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Oct 1, 2009)

Death gives life anew
The cursed scythe slashes onto
Our hearts are bleeding


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 1, 2009)

Our hearts are bleeding;
waves of destruction sweeps through, 
ruins left in its wake.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Oct 3, 2009)

Ruins left in its wake
the tsunami tears apart
many lives and homes


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 3, 2009)

Many lives and homes
No reason to continue
Dark and gloomy theme


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 3, 2009)

Dark and gloomy theme
Playing with my memories
I wish it would end


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 3, 2009)

I wish it would end,
these dour economic trends.
Better times ahead.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Oct 3, 2009)

I wish it would end
these lies parading as hope
the dream's a nightmare

'Better times ahead'
said the dead man to the wind.
Who will hear them come?


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 4, 2009)

Who will hear them come?
The Grim Reaper's soft footsteps -
the dream's a nightmare.


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 4, 2009)

The dream's a nightmare:
For a price you cannot pay,
Your world transformed


----------



## Munak (Oct 5, 2009)

Your world transformed
A significant memory
Etched in your deep soul

(Why the doom and gloom? )


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 5, 2009)

Etched in your deep soul
memories of your smile and
of happier days.


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 5, 2009)

Of happier days
That I remember fondly
As I look ahead



Megatonton said:


> (Why the doom and gloom? )



Because doom and gloom are easy to write.


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 6, 2009)

As I look ahead
the future holds much promise,
hopes for tomorrow.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopes for tomorrow
Don't lose the love of life child
Dream on my dearest


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 7, 2009)

Dream on my dearest
as you slumber peacefully,
my darling angel.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Oct 7, 2009)

My darling angel
come to me in dreams of gold - 
I shall never wake


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 7, 2009)

I shall never wake,
dreams that dominate my thoughts -
reality bites.


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 7, 2009)

Reality bites
Like the cold frost of winter,
Awakening me


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 8, 2009)

Awakening me
once again, obnoxiously...
I hate car alarms.


----------



## Munak (Oct 9, 2009)

I hate car alarms
Reminds me of my grandma
Lip balms, vapor rubs.


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 9, 2009)

Lip balms, vapor rubs,
reminds me of being sick;
such strange little things.


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 10, 2009)

Such strange little things:
A smile, a warm embrace,
Both welcome me home.


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 10, 2009)

Both welcome me home -
it's good to be back again,
familiar place.


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 12, 2009)

Familiar place
Sheltering me from the storm,
Holding me tightly.


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 12, 2009)

Holding me tightly
Caging me inside your arms,
You suffocate me.


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Oct 13, 2009)

You suffocate me
Like a polyethene bag
Covering my head


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 13, 2009)

Covering my head
Drowning out the peal of bells
They speak in gold tongues


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 13, 2009)

They speak in gold tongues,
Charlatans hawking snake oils -
don’t believe the hype.


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 14, 2009)

Don't believe the hype.
Your own brain and your own heart
Hold the only truth.


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 15, 2009)

Hold the only truth
preciously within yourself.
Do not be deceived.


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 15, 2009)

Do not be deceived
By the outward illusions.
Judge what lies within.


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 15, 2009)

Judge what lies within,
that which is hidden away -
your true intentions.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Oct 15, 2009)

Your true intentions
languish behind cowardice
Learn to be yourself


Yay! Good to be back! ^_^


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 16, 2009)

Learn to be yourself,
hold fast to your convictions,
fear not and go forth!


Good to have you back!


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 16, 2009)

Fear not and go forth
With a song in your heart and
A spring in your step

Nice to have you back FlameTwirler!


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 16, 2009)

A spring in your step - 
don't wander off and get lost
on the path of life.


 I <3 Kakashi-sensei!


----------



## Koi (Oct 17, 2009)

on the path of life
countless travelers will walk
all to the same end


----------



## FlameTwirler (Oct 18, 2009)

All to the same end
the fateless ever wander
None to be at rest


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 19, 2009)

None to be at rest
the journey continues on -
new destination.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Oct 19, 2009)

New destination
with the threat of tomorrow
the horizon burns


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 19, 2009)

The horizon burns,
colored by the setting sun
as twilight sets in.


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 19, 2009)

As twilight sets in,
Lights and darks blend together;
The earth fades to gray.


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 19, 2009)

The earth fades to gray,
life turns dull and colorless
when you are away.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Oct 20, 2009)

When you are away
my heart is finally free
from these heavy chains


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 20, 2009)

From these heavy chains
Liberated and unbound
I can breath at last


----------



## horsdhaleine (Oct 20, 2009)

I can breathe at last
The rope was too tight for me
Make it loose next time


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 20, 2009)

Make it loose next time
I don't want you to pass out 
as we play our games.


 (horsdhaleine, you kinky minx!)


----------



## horsdhaleine (Oct 21, 2009)

As we play our games
Don't forget to smile and sigh
Hide pink spider, hide.




ScaryRei said:


> (horsdhaleine, you kinky minx!)


Ha! I was just playing with you... 

I wouldn't try erotic asphyxiation - at least not on me. I highly value my life. I need to live long in order to rule this world. This is my destiny.

Manifest destiny? 

Haha. Just kidding.

Joudan dayo, rei-chan. ^___^


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 21, 2009)

Hide pink spider, hide
Your web cast and ready
for your next victim.


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 21, 2009)

For your next victim
You patiently lie in wait
Anticipation


----------



## horsdhaleine (Oct 21, 2009)

Anticipation.
Shivering, longing for you.
Convoluted mind.


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 22, 2009)

Convoluted mind
scheming dark, dastardly plans - 
let the fun begin.


----------



## Munak (Oct 22, 2009)

let the fun begin
melting wax on my broad back
forty-year old man

(That was supposed to be virgin. )


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 22, 2009)

Forty-year old man -
Feeling older than he should
as time passes by.


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 22, 2009)

As time passes by,
Seasons fade away behind,
But love still remains


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 22, 2009)

But love still remains,
despite the vitriol and 
venom from your lips.


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 22, 2009)

Venom from your lips
Cuts its aching path through me,
Tearing at my soul


----------



## FlameTwirler (Oct 23, 2009)

Tearing at my soul
the demon's claws leave their mark:
No more devil's deals!

(even though it might win you a golden fiddle ^_- )


----------



## Munak (Oct 23, 2009)

No more devil's deals!
I ran out of souls to bet
Damned one-armed bandits


----------



## FlameTwirler (Oct 23, 2009)

Damned one-armed bandits
They distract me with their tricks
while taking my gold


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 23, 2009)

while taking my gold
you've also taken my heart
as you robbed me blind.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Oct 24, 2009)

As you robbed my blind
I granted you my blessing. 
Go in faith my son.

Don't know why but the prompt brought Les Miserables to mind, so there ya go.


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 24, 2009)

Go in faith my son
Towards that bright, shining future.
I cannot follow.


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 24, 2009)

I cannot follow,
what you write doesn't make sense -
Too long; didn't read.


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 24, 2009)

Too long; didn't read.
Such an overused saying.
Why such resistance?


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 25, 2009)

Why such resistance? 
These hands are not your irons
Merely cold shadows


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 26, 2009)

Merely cold shadows,
Things that once brought me pleasure:
Light, thought, and reason


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 27, 2009)

Light, thought, and reason -
for everything a season;
yet, love is timeless.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Oct 31, 2009)

Yet, love is timeless.
So when I pass and haunt you
please don't call a priest


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 1, 2009)

Please don't call a priest
To solve each of your problems.
You're talented, right?


----------



## FlameTwirler (Nov 1, 2009)

You're talented, right?
If you are such a master
Why's your hand missing?


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 1, 2009)

Why's your hand missing?
Have you been doing something
I should hear about?


----------



## FlameTwirler (Nov 2, 2009)

I should hear about
this 'other woman' of yours
you lying cheater


----------



## ScaryRei (Nov 3, 2009)

you lying cheater
what comes around, goes around -
just you wait and see.


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 3, 2009)

Just you wait and see,
You won't always laugh at me.
Things will change someday.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Nov 3, 2009)

Things will change someday
Sunshine will turn to shadow
Who will see the end?


----------



## ScaryRei (Nov 4, 2009)

Who will see the end?
It's a bad game of chicken -
we both stand to lose.


----------



## Munak (Nov 5, 2009)

We both stand to lose
Roll the dice, gamble it all
Equal trades, no chance


----------



## FlameTwirler (Nov 5, 2009)

Equal trades, no chance
karmic justice doesn't pan
work it out yourself


----------



## ScaryRei (Nov 5, 2009)

Work it out yourself
you have a brain; now use it!
You're smarter than that.


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 7, 2009)

You're smarter than that.
These stupid schemes, desperate plots
Just aren't your style.

(I might have just killed the thread with that ending...)


----------



## ScaryRei (Nov 9, 2009)

Just aren't your style -
skinny jeans and tunic tops.
Hey, just be yourself.

(makes no sense at all, but what the heck)


----------



## Munak (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey, just be yourself
Their fangs unsheathed
You're just their chewtoy

(Now I'm bringing the mood down. )


----------



## _allismine_ (Nov 9, 2009)

You're just their chewtoy
Fragile dignity is lost
Respect never gained


----------



## FlameTwirler (Nov 10, 2009)

Respect never gained
they fade away into dust
feeling so useless


----------



## ScaryRei (Nov 10, 2009)

feeling so useless
never quite fitting in there,
always the third wheel.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Nov 10, 2009)

Always the third wheel
I snicker and remind them:
"Wait until I'm gone!"


----------



## ScaryRei (Nov 11, 2009)

"Wait until I'm gone!"
She screeched, quite rudely at me.
Gone for good, I hope.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Nov 12, 2009)

Gone for good, I hope,
those mosquitoes eat me up;
tasty, I must be. 

(Yoda speak timez ^_- )


----------



## ScaryRei (Nov 12, 2009)

Tasty, I must be,
judging by the way you sound
as you smack your lips.


----------



## Munak (Nov 13, 2009)

As you smack your lips
Be sure to pay your respects
For a cow was killed


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 13, 2009)

For a cow was killed
To make for you this dinner.
Was it a fair price?


----------



## FlameTwirler (Nov 13, 2009)

For a cow was killed
to wipe off the stains of war;
sacrifice may mend.

ETA: Late response was late

Was it a fair price
whether charged once, twice, or thrice?
Such a silly vice...


----------



## ScaryRei (Nov 14, 2009)

Such a silly vice...
All those drugs will melt your brain,
Just say no to ice.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Nov 14, 2009)

Just say no to ice:
silly American drinks,
lukewarm is just fine


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 14, 2009)

Lukewarm is just fine.
If you can't tell me the truth,
I'll cling to my dreams.


----------



## ScaryRei (Nov 15, 2009)

I'll cling to my dreams,
it's better than despairing;
hope, still prevailing.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Nov 15, 2009)

Hope, still prevailing,
leads the way to destiny
for those who will seek


----------



## ScaryRei (Nov 15, 2009)

For those who will seek,
ask and it shall be given --
knowledge is the key.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Nov 19, 2009)

Knowledge is the key
but it will only open
when wisdom's the lock


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 19, 2009)

When wisdom's the lock
Who will pull open the door?
I wonder: will you?


----------



## Munak (Nov 20, 2009)

I wonder: Will you
pass the torch to young children?
Shall they remember?


----------



## FlameTwirler (Nov 21, 2009)

Shall they remember,
they, untouched by tragedy?
Death does not forget.


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 21, 2009)

Death does not forget
The victims it has obtained.
You'll be found again.


----------



## ScaryRei (Nov 24, 2009)

You'll be found again
Old memories will return
If you really care.


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 24, 2009)

If you really care,
You'll do something besides talk.
Actions can do that.


----------



## Koi (Nov 28, 2009)

Actions can do that--
turn things upside down, you know.
(If you're not careful.)


----------



## ScaryRei (Nov 28, 2009)

If you're not careful,
you can stumble and fall down
walking in the dark.


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 29, 2009)

Walking in the dark,
I start to worry that you'll
Fall into shadow


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Nov 29, 2009)

Fall into shadow
Wait for it to consume you
Then return to life.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Nov 29, 2009)

Then return to life,
those who time has forsaken,
go create your fate.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Nov 29, 2009)

Go create your fate
Live well, die honorably,
Such shall be your life.


----------



## ScaryRei (Nov 30, 2009)

Such shall be your life,
depending on your choices;
it's all up to you.


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 30, 2009)

It's all up to you
What happens after this day,
So don't you blame me.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Nov 30, 2009)

So don't you blame me
when you die again, valiantly,
immortal, you die.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Dec 2, 2009)

Immortal you die,
eternity yours alone;
those you love long gone.


----------



## ScaryRei (Dec 2, 2009)

Those you love long gone,
repulsed by your arrogance - 
You are all alone.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Dec 2, 2009)

You are all alone
waiting for your chance to live
as you slowly die.


----------



## ScaryRei (Dec 2, 2009)

As you slowly die,
the light in your eyes dimming,
soon to be snuffed out.


----------



## saVoy (Dec 3, 2009)

Soon to be snuffed out,
your wiles shall fade to grey
'til again I see


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 3, 2009)

'Til again I see
The stars fade out, one by one,
As the sun rises


----------



## ScaryRei (Dec 6, 2009)

As the sun rises
pushing back the inky night
a new day begins.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Dec 6, 2009)

As the sun rises
I ponder the big questions:
What is for breakfast?


----------



## ScaryRei (Dec 7, 2009)

What is for breakfast?
Some ham and eggs and a nice
hot cup of coffee.


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 7, 2009)

Hot cup of coffee
Delivers a much-needed
Fresh jolt of caffeine


----------



## ScaryRei (Dec 7, 2009)

Fresh jolt of caffeine
kick starts the dreary morning
off to work I go.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Dec 9, 2009)

Off to work I go (hei ho, hei ho - jk)
Another year of toil
Just to pay the rent


----------



## ScaryRei (Dec 10, 2009)

Just to pay the rent
I'm working from nine to five,
trying to survive.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Dec 10, 2009)

Trying to survive
she claws her way from the grave
Now to go eat brains


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Dec 10, 2009)

Now to go eat brains,
In order to survive this
Dreadful cold morning.


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 10, 2009)

Dreadful cold morning,
I can scarcely beat it back
With my roaring fire.


----------



## ScaryRei (Dec 15, 2009)

With my roaring fire
I shall burn you to a crisp,
too hot to handle.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 15, 2009)

Too hot to handle
Yeah I bet it is because
That is what she said


----------



## ScaryRei (Dec 17, 2009)

That is what she said
as she stepped out of my life,
Good riddance, she's gone.


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 18, 2009)

Good riddance, she's gone;
No more shouting, no more pain...
No more warm smiles.


----------



## ScaryRei (Dec 19, 2009)

No more warm smiles
it feels so cold without you
when will you come back?


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 19, 2009)

When will you come back?
We're like two bright, green peas; please
Return to the pod.

Hopefully that ending isn't too bad...


----------



## ScaryRei (Dec 20, 2009)

Return to the pod
she says, so casually -
it's not that easy.



edit:  Dec. 21 is National Haiku Poetry Day in the USA!


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 21, 2009)

It's not that easy;
I don't wear shining armor.
I'm just the damsel.



ScaryRei said:


> edit:  Dec. 21 is National Haiku Poetry Day in the USA!



Cool!


----------



## FlameTwirler (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm just the damsel - 
Not allowed to free myself
waiting for my prince


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 26, 2009)

Waiting for my prince,
I'm left with naught to do but
Learn to be myself.


----------



## ScaryRei (Dec 26, 2009)

Learn to be myself,
finally comfortable
after all these years.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Dec 27, 2009)

After all these years
she finally came back home
to an empty house


----------



## Damaris (Dec 27, 2009)

To an empty house
Death is not fire or flooding
Just the slow decay


----------



## FlameTwirler (Dec 28, 2009)

Just the slow decay
of a rotting soul eats you;
pray they never see.


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 28, 2009)

Pray they never see
Your frail hands, your lifeless eyes. 
How far you've fallen.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 29, 2009)

How far you've fallen.
Didn't you promise that you
would never be here?


----------



## FlameTwirler (Dec 30, 2009)

Would never be here - 
alive, standing on my own - 
without these last scars.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Dec 30, 2009)

Without these last scars,
our glory would have died there,
on that fateful night.


----------



## ScaryRei (Dec 31, 2009)

On that fateful night,
you changed my life forever -
now, I can't go back.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Dec 31, 2009)

Now I can't go back;
my exit was _oh_ so grand.
Why'd I leave my purse?


----------



## Pintsize (Dec 31, 2009)

Now, I can't go back
Networked, poetic, sleepless
Naughty Haiku Tag

Edit: I'll leave that one, lemme get this next one down

Why'd I leave my purse?
It had one too many bricks
Great for clobbering


----------



## ScaryRei (Dec 31, 2009)

Great for clobbering
isn't it? Speak softly and
carry a big stick.


----------



## Pintsize (Dec 31, 2009)

Carry a big stick?
Sly tongued vixen, amused
Delightful Bee-Jay


----------



## FlameTwirler (Dec 31, 2009)

Carry a big stick
to match your pint-sized ego;
bruise all those you meet.

haha, my bad this time. New one:

Delightful Bee-Jay
you spin your words 'round my head
empty of meaning


----------



## Pintsize (Jan 2, 2010)

Empty of meaning:
an unsatisfactory,
useless parable


----------



## FlameTwirler (Jan 2, 2010)

Useless parable.
Why teach me to fish if I'm 
vegetarian?


----------



## Pintsize (Jan 3, 2010)

Vegetarian
A human non meat eater
What a waste of teeth


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 3, 2010)

What a waste of teeth:
Cavities, fillings galore--
No hint of clean white.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Jan 3, 2010)

No hint of clean white.
He makes his way from the world
in robes of ashes.


----------



## ScaryRei (Jan 4, 2010)

In robes of ashes
The Hermit stands in silence,
holding his lantern.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Jan 4, 2010)

Holding his lantern
death makes his way across styx
gold pil'd at his feet

(pil'd = my written approximation of the one-syllable way of saying 'piled')


----------



## ScaryRei (Jan 5, 2010)

Gold pil'd at his feet
the miser hordes his stash - but
can't take it with you.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Jan 6, 2010)

Can't take it with you
and don't know where you're going - 
What will you do now?


----------



## ScaryRei (Jan 7, 2010)

What will you do now?
I'm at the end of my rope.
For you, there's no hope.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Jan 7, 2010)

For you, there's no hope.
A void stands before you and
the stars will not shine.


----------



## Pintsize (Jan 7, 2010)

The stars will not shine
tonight. No lover, I'm an
event horizon.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Jan 8, 2010)

Event horizon;
the end of the world we know
comes on soft whispers.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 10, 2010)

Comes on soft whispers,
The harshest news often will.
Beware the silence.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Jan 11, 2010)

Beware the silence
not of the night but the day
in plain sight it comes


----------



## Koi (Jan 11, 2010)

in plain sight it comes
making not a single sound
blink and you miss it


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 11, 2010)

Blink and you miss it
Life moves pretty fast like that
Now go and catch it


----------



## Pintsize (Jan 11, 2010)

Now go and catch it
A kiss, wrapped in blood and bone
And full, begging lips


----------



## FlameTwirler (Jan 12, 2010)

And full, begging lips,
a telling of youth turned sour
sing now of your end


----------



## ScaryRei (Jan 12, 2010)

Sing now of your end,
for Lily has retired;
I bid thee farewell.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 12, 2010)

I bid thee farewell.
Now I alone walk forward
Amid the bright sun.


----------



## Pintsize (Jan 12, 2010)

Amid the bright sun
are sun spots. Cool, refreshing
vacation resorts.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Jan 13, 2010)

Vacation resorts
eat the money, rot the brain.
Go find real culture!


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 18, 2010)

Go find real culture!
You currently have only
An imitation.


----------



## ScaryRei (Jan 18, 2010)

An imitation,
a substitution, it pales
in comparison.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Jan 19, 2010)

In comparison
the moon pales to your beauty;
a cheap reflection.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Jan 21, 2010)

A cheap reflection
Leaving shadows in the night
Waiting to consume


----------



## FlameTwirler (Jan 21, 2010)

Waiting to consume
a beer to drown your sorrows;
what's your life become?


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Jan 22, 2010)

What's your life become,
after you've drowned in sorrow,
when your tears smother


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 22, 2010)

What's your life become?
The canvas once pure and white,
Now a dingy grey.

This is what I get for not checking if anyone else replied...

When your tears smother
And the light begins to fade,
Then you'll know the price.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Jan 22, 2010)

Then you'll know the price
Once you play this frightful game
You have become chance


----------



## FlameTwirler (Jan 23, 2010)

You have become chance
a fickle mistress of flight
always deep in need


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Jan 23, 2010)

Always deep in need
Forcing me to rescue you
damsel in distress.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 24, 2010)

Damsel in distress,
But with beauty enough to
Launch a thousand ships


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Jan 24, 2010)

Launch a thousand ships
Cannons above, guns below
sail the seven seas.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Jan 24, 2010)

Sail the seven seas;
where the ocean meets the end
time will bring her back


----------



## Gardenhead (Jan 25, 2010)

time will bring her back
to bend; age has pebbledashed
her mind and vision


----------



## ScaryRei (Jan 25, 2010)

her mind and vision
focused on things yet to be,
dreams of the future.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 25, 2010)

Dreams of the future,
Hanging like fruit from a tree,
Waiting to be picked


----------



## FlameTwirler (Jan 26, 2010)

Dreams of the future
leave her mired in sorrow;
today still surrounds

Blarg. This is what happens when I leave the window open most of the day.

Waiting to be picked
it shines brightly in the sun. 
"Come on, take a bite!"


----------



## Gardenhead (Jan 26, 2010)

"Come on, take a bite!"
the maggot in his slimehouse
wriggling, white and wet


----------



## ScaryRei (Jan 26, 2010)

wriggling, white and wet
the entrails predict defeat
said the Oracle


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Jan 26, 2010)

Said the Oracle,
"You will die in seven days."
I watched a movie.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jan 27, 2010)

I watched a movie
smoked some cigarettes, and went
back home to my bed


----------



## ScaryRei (Jan 27, 2010)

Back home to my bed,
laying down my weary head;
slumber eludes me.


----------



## West Egg (Jan 27, 2010)

Slumber eludes me
Rising again and squinting,
Carving a figure.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jan 28, 2010)

carving a figure,
bas-reliefs, geometry
from the screaming void

(feeling melodramatically lovecraftian this morning, apparently =P)


----------



## ScaryRei (Jan 29, 2010)

from the screaming void
deafening silence, muted words;
your thoughts not spoken.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jan 29, 2010)

your thoughts, not spoken,
bloom and blister on my tongue -
we're cold, free, and young.


----------



## ScaryRei (Jan 29, 2010)

We're cold, free, and young
unfettered by convention
going our own way.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 29, 2010)

Going our own way,
We spread wide our feathered wings,
Disregarding chains


----------



## Gardenhead (Jan 30, 2010)

disregarding chains,
the thing that brought it crashing
home was your white face


----------



## krome (Jan 30, 2010)

home was your white face
that looks to me for guidance
when reason leaves you


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 31, 2010)

When reason leaves you
Will everything else fade too?
Even memories?


----------



## Gardenhead (Feb 1, 2010)

even memories?
even they, their liquid weight
burned away to dust


----------



## kizuna (Feb 1, 2010)

Burned away to dust
With Autumn's fall; passing tide
Of things we did trust.


----------



## Gardenhead (Feb 1, 2010)

of things we did trust,
nothing remains. Just vodka,
fishnets, empty rooms


----------



## kizuna (Feb 1, 2010)

Fishnets, empty rooms;
The lone man sits, lost adrift.
Better days have gone.


----------



## Gardenhead (Feb 2, 2010)

better days have gone
ambling through soot streaked dreamscapes
bone bleached, dead, alone


----------



## ScaryRei (Feb 2, 2010)

bone bleached, dead, alone
stranded in the vast desert
of your empty soul.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Feb 2, 2010)

of your empty soul
you do boast, hasty to hide
all the painful scars


----------



## Gardenhead (Feb 2, 2010)

all the painful scars
twist in the living bay, where
hulks haunt your features


----------



## ScaryRei (Feb 2, 2010)

hulks haunt your features
as clouded eyes seek to see
mysterious smiles.


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 2, 2010)

Mysterious smiles
Hover on full, rose-red lips,
Your sweet temptation


----------



## FlameTwirler (Feb 2, 2010)

Your sweet temptation
pricks at my heart, flesh tearing;
I become your prey


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 2, 2010)

I become your prey
the bond we share is primal
time is running out


----------



## FlameTwirler (Feb 3, 2010)

Time is running out
the noose is around my neck
the world drops away


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 3, 2010)

the world drops away
vision blurs, voice starts to slur
lost in the moment


----------



## ScaryRei (Feb 3, 2010)

lost in the moment
drowning in your sweet embrace,
I'm gasping for air.


----------



## Gardenhead (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm gasping for air
in the sharpness of the swell
in the scything seas


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 3, 2010)

in the scything seas
i see blindly through the mist
path lost before me


----------



## Tegami (Feb 3, 2010)

Path lost before me
As I dream of an unfathomable breath
Fearing and murmuring


----------



## Gardenhead (Feb 3, 2010)

(Vampire Freak - your syllable count's off, so I'm cruelly going to skip over yours -_^)

path lost before me
every step in this dead fog
a dull, cold whisper


----------



## Tegami (Feb 3, 2010)

Jonty said:


> (Vampire Freak - your syllable count's off, so I'm cruelly going to skip over yours -_^)



Maybe I don't get it. v.v


A dull, cold whisper
of an utter monstrous creature
Screams through whimper


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 3, 2010)

Vampire Freak said:


> Maybe I don't get it. v.v
> 
> 
> A dull, cold whisper
> ...



haiku is 5 sylabuls, 7 sylabuls, and 5 sylabuls

screams through a whimper
desperate crys on deaf ears
the silent are shunned


----------



## Gardenhead (Feb 3, 2010)

the silent are shunned
until their silence takes on
qualities of noise


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 3, 2010)

qualities of noise
are not always audible
such is eye contact


----------



## Tegami (Feb 3, 2010)

Such is eye contact
Of the monster ahead
Disturbs all emotions 

(Is it right, now?)


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 3, 2010)

Vampire Freak said:


> Such is eye contact
> Of the monster ahead
> Disturbs all emotions
> 
> (Is it right, now?)



nope. it should be like this: 

                                     such is eye contact (5 syllabuls)
                                     fortells the monster ahead (7 syllabuls)
                                     disturbs emotions (5 syllabuls)


----------



## Tegami (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll give up. 


Share your dreams
In the infinite night
The stars appear..


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 3, 2010)

The stars appearence
a celestial wonder
the past and future

*(would "celestial" be 3 sylabuls or 4 sylabuls? it kind of depends on pronunciation. just curious)*


----------



## kizuna (Feb 3, 2010)

The past and future
Bleed away; burnt the embers
Of our fading day.


----------



## Gardenhead (Feb 3, 2010)

of our fading day
I draw a breath: summer air;
soft skin; dreaming sighs


----------



## ScaryRei (Feb 4, 2010)

soft skin; dreaming sighs
of halcyon days and bliss,
sweetness on your lips.


----------



## Gardenhead (Feb 4, 2010)

sweetness on your lips
someone elses memory
under your eyelids


----------



## kizuna (Feb 4, 2010)

Under your eyelids
Bitter tears; salt of my sea.
Taste the soul's pure rain.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Feb 5, 2010)

Taste the soul's pure rain
after bitter acid wash
spring will come yearly


----------



## Munak (Feb 5, 2010)

Spring will come clearly
Some children running gaily
Some frowns at the sun


----------



## ScaryRei (Feb 7, 2010)

Some frowns at the sun,
UV rays are pretty harsh.
Gimme my sunscreen!


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 7, 2010)

Gimme my sunscreen!
A day at the beach is grand,
But not if you burn


----------



## kizuna (Feb 7, 2010)

But not if you burn
In summer-sweet tides of rose
That I couldn't bear.


----------



## Momoka (Feb 7, 2010)

That I couldn't bear
To love you as you love me 
So I fade like dust


----------



## Gardenhead (Feb 7, 2010)

So I fade like dust
from a radiator room
and into your lungs


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

and into your lungs
a tangy breath of orange
citrus aurora


----------



## kizuna (Feb 7, 2010)

Citrus aurura
Tear open the skies; true to
This inverted life.


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 7, 2010)

This inverted life
Is full of shadows and dreams;
No truth to be found


----------



## FlameTwirler (Feb 8, 2010)

No truth to be found
in this monotonous life;
certainty eludes


----------



## ScaryRei (Feb 8, 2010)

certainty eludes
life, nothing is set in stone
the Fates are fickle.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Feb 8, 2010)

The Fates are fickle
hope dangling in one hand while
plotting your demise


----------



## kizuna (Feb 8, 2010)

Plotting your demise
Sunflower, I watch as your
petals fall, so black.


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 8, 2010)

Petals fall, so black
Tainted fragments of heaven,
All reduced to ash


----------



## Gardenhead (Feb 8, 2010)

all reduced to ash
from the frosted aeroplane
scattered to the sea


----------



## kizuna (Feb 8, 2010)

Scattered to the sea
I watch fade the last petals
Of an autumn rose.


----------



## krome (Feb 8, 2010)

Of an autumn rose,
a beautiful sight,
the howling wind sings


----------



## ScaryRei (Feb 9, 2010)

The howling wind sings
and the wind whispers mary,
screaming through the night.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Feb 9, 2010)

Screaming through the night - 
his soul yearning for the grave - 
he never finds peace


----------



## Gardenhead (Feb 9, 2010)

he never finds peace
asleep inside the drywall
hidden from the world


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 9, 2010)

Hidden from the world
A private precious treasure;
You are only mine


----------



## FlameTwirler (Feb 9, 2010)

You are only mine
in teasing thoughts of laughter,
a dream blown afar


----------



## ScaryRei (Feb 10, 2010)

a dream blown afar -
I wanted to see your smile
one more time, that's all.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Feb 11, 2010)

One more time, that's all
then I promise I'll be good
but bad feels so fine.


----------



## ScaryRei (Feb 11, 2010)

But bad feels so fine,
how long can we keep this up?
I know you're not mine.


----------



## Air D (Feb 11, 2010)

I know you're not mine
And you don't want to be, too
Yet I still love you


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 11, 2010)

Yet I still love you
Despite these deep, bloody wounds
You've left upon me


----------



## FlameTwirler (Feb 12, 2010)

You've left upon me
a mark, a scar of regret
the house will not close


----------



## ScaryRei (Feb 13, 2010)

the house will not close
he's waiting for you to fold
Poker face and bold.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Feb 13, 2010)

Poker face and bold
she faces the court, knowing
her head will soon roll


----------



## Random (Feb 14, 2010)

her head will soon roll
when she realizes the truth
i am her father


----------



## Gardenhead (Feb 14, 2010)

I am her father
under white and winding sheets
the cold lion roars


----------



## ScaryRei (Feb 14, 2010)

the cold lion roars
frostbitten in the blizzard
Hell freezes over.


----------



## Gardenhead (Feb 15, 2010)

hell freezes over -
abyssal sighs creak and crack
through the frigid air


----------



## Random (Feb 15, 2010)

through the frigid air
i dont even care if you
take me all the way


----------



## kizuna (Feb 15, 2010)

Take me all the way
into skies perfect blue; then
drop me down as rain.


----------



## Random (Feb 15, 2010)

drop me down as rain
tell me this is so insane
let me fell your pain


----------



## kizuna (Feb 15, 2010)

Let me fell your pain
And raise a smile; summer is
Not the time for tears.


----------



## Random (Feb 15, 2010)

not the time for tears
you have to shun all your fear
evil now is here


----------



## ScaryRei (Feb 15, 2010)

evil now is here
lurking deep inside your soul
festering within.


----------



## Gardenhead (Feb 15, 2010)

festering within
wings sprout from out of your spine
high in new york skies


----------



## kizuna (Feb 15, 2010)

High in new york skies
I fly. Silver sounds rise up;
Teenage years go by.


----------



## ScaryRei (Feb 15, 2010)

Teenage years go by
gone in a blink of an eye,
never to come back.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Feb 15, 2010)

'Never to come back'
is an awfully big threat;
what you want may change


----------



## Random (Feb 15, 2010)

what you want may change
it wont always be the same
isnt that so lame


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 15, 2010)

Isn't that so lame?
Painful uniformity;
Everything's the same


----------



## Gardenhead (Feb 15, 2010)

Isn't that so lame?
a bleeping videogame
chewing up your brain

(sorry!)

everything's the same
the window to the garden
hazy, wet and grey


----------



## Random (Feb 15, 2010)

hazy,wet and gray
you are not the girl for me
i prefer Ino


----------



## Air D (Feb 15, 2010)

I prefer Ino
Not that pink-haired Sakura
Go Yamanakas!


----------



## Random (Feb 15, 2010)

Go Yamanakas
with your mind transfer jutsu
your so freakin kool


----------



## FlameTwirler (Feb 16, 2010)

You're so freakin' kool
when you're dancing to that beat
in the jungle heat


----------



## Gardenhead (Feb 16, 2010)

In the jungle heat
a writhing rhythm shakes me
to my burning bones


----------



## Random (Feb 16, 2010)

to my burning bones
and there with my hardened soul
i will kill you all


----------



## kizuna (Feb 16, 2010)

I will kill you all,
For what's true beauty without
The sweet sakura?


----------



## Random (Feb 16, 2010)

the sweet sakura?
Are you a freakin looney
sakura's not sweet


----------



## FlameTwirler (Feb 17, 2010)

sakura's not sweet
when swept to tremulous fall
autumn sees her death


----------



## Random (Feb 17, 2010)

autumn sees her death
so does everybody else
sakura must die


----------



## FlameTwirler (Feb 18, 2010)

sakura must die
until she is immortal
her name etched in stone


----------



## Gardenhead (Feb 18, 2010)

her name, etched in stone
burns on the bright sepulchre
through the autumn air


----------



## kizuna (Feb 18, 2010)

Through the autumn air
I walked; my soul lost adrift
The falling colours.


----------



## Gardenhead (Feb 18, 2010)

the falling colours
break the membrane of my eyes -
swallowing water


----------



## Random (Feb 18, 2010)

swallowing water
why do i have to do it
it's not very fun


----------



## FlameTwirler (Feb 18, 2010)

it's not very fun
to hear the drums approaching
signaling your death


----------



## Random (Feb 18, 2010)

signaling your death
as i bring down my sharp sword
Now do you know Pain


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Feb 18, 2010)

Now, do you know Pain?
Gaze upon your souls within,
Harbinger of death.


----------



## Random (Feb 18, 2010)

Harbinger of death
destroyer of your false peace
kneel before my might


----------



## ScaryRei (Feb 19, 2010)

kneel before my might
for the dictator shall rule
to snuff out your light.


----------



## kizuna (Feb 19, 2010)

To snuff out your light,
Sweet Autumn I drown in the
Darkness of winter


----------



## ScaryRei (Feb 19, 2010)

Darkness of winter
your cold kisses steal my breath
waiting for Spring time


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Feb 19, 2010)

Waiting for Spring time
Winter snow floats silently
Above red blossoms.


----------



## kizuna (Feb 20, 2010)

Above red blossoms
The sky cries tears of purest
White upon your skin


----------



## Gardenhead (Feb 20, 2010)

White upon your skin
ghosts of winters dead and gone
haunt every feature


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 20, 2010)

Haunt every feature
Reminding you of what's lost,
And what still remains


----------



## Random (Feb 20, 2010)

And what still remains
but an empty, hollow soul
you cant call your own


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 20, 2010)

You can't call your own
Name and you can't remember
Who you truly are


----------



## FlameTwirler (Feb 20, 2010)

Who you truly are
you may never know for sure
life is a journey


----------



## kizuna (Feb 20, 2010)

Life is a journey
Under the sakura trees
And into autumn


----------



## Random (Feb 21, 2010)

and into autumn
here comes the birds and the bees
and then you were born


----------



## kizuna (Feb 21, 2010)

And then you were born
True joy of my soul, white angel
Dressed in pure new silk


----------



## FlameTwirler (Feb 21, 2010)

Dressed in pure new silk
she walks the path of new life
promise the future


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Feb 21, 2010)

Promise the future
to those that do not know past
Watch them all collapse.


----------



## FlameTwirler (Feb 22, 2010)

Watch them all collapse
their collective dreams and hates
tearing down the walls


----------



## kizuna (Feb 22, 2010)

Tearing down the walls
Between two worlds, I will paint
A rainbow for you


----------



## Gardenhead (Feb 22, 2010)

A rainbow for you -
with every stream of colour
a heavier hue


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Feb 22, 2010)

A heavier hue
Sprinkling flecks of color
Rainbow covered heart.


----------



## Random (Feb 22, 2010)

rainbow cover heart
of Sai,he is so fruity
he dreams of sasuke


----------



## FlameTwirler (Feb 22, 2010)

he dreams of sasuke
of a future reunion
of a team made whole


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 23, 2010)

of a team made whole
cogs turning in the machine
smooth and efficient


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Feb 23, 2010)

Smooth and efficient
Assassin dancing shadows
Target acquired.


----------



## Random (Feb 23, 2010)

target aquired
ready for the one shot kill
eliminated


----------



## kizuna (Feb 23, 2010)

eliminated;
asphyxiated. i kill.
that's just what i do.


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 23, 2010)

That's just what I do.
This torn body, these fresh wounds--
All part of the job


----------



## FlameTwirler (Feb 23, 2010)

"All part of the job,"
Mike said to the camera.
"Pays to get dirty."


----------



## Random (Feb 24, 2010)

pays to get dirty
temari in the strip club
dancin on the pole


----------



## Gardenhead (Feb 25, 2010)

dancin' on the pole
two fat greasy fingers feel
through my aging skin


----------



## Random (Feb 25, 2010)

through my aging skin
i almost feel the beat of
philadelphia


----------



## ScaryRei (Feb 25, 2010)

Philadelphia -
City of Brotherly Love,
I've never been there.


----------



## Random (Feb 25, 2010)

ive never been there
i  just wait at the entrance
of the love tunnel


----------



## FlameTwirler (Feb 27, 2010)

Of the love tunnel
the purple prose is speaking
so uninventive


I blame this on Jonty, just because I can


----------



## Random (Feb 27, 2010)

so univentive
these haikus are so boring
say somethin random


----------



## FlameTwirler (Feb 27, 2010)

Say something random
that the truth of you is seen
as your thoughts burst forth


----------



## Phertt (Feb 27, 2010)

As your thoughts burst forth
I write my first haiku tag
Welcome to the game


----------



## Gardenhead (Feb 27, 2010)

welcome to the game!
I'm glad our newest player
read the damn rules first


----------



## Phertt (Feb 27, 2010)

Read the damn rules first
Cause I hate actin' the noob
I don't rock the boat.


----------



## ScaryRei (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't rock the boat
because I go with the flow,
just coasting along.


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 27, 2010)

Just coasting along.
Smooth sailing, it's what I do;
Cloudless horizon

A semicolon probably isn't the grammatically correct punctuation mark to use to end the second line, but I'm taking a little poetic license.


----------



## Random (Feb 27, 2010)

cloudless horizon
and yet the sky is darkness
Oh, its just nighttime


----------



## FlameTwirler (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh, it's just nighttime
yet the sky seems to reflect
the stain on my soul


----------



## Random (Feb 27, 2010)

the stain on my soul
i spilled wine on my clean soul
and it wont come out


----------



## Koi (Feb 28, 2010)

And it won't come out--
This snake, coiled in my heart;
Always there, waiting


----------



## Garfield (Feb 28, 2010)

Always there, waiting
Baiting needlessly, mating
Stop gaiting already


----------



## Random (Feb 28, 2010)

stop gaiting already(thats six)
it is very annoying
read the rules people


----------



## Gardenhead (Feb 28, 2010)

read the rules, people -
geese and cattle on the pitch
I find confusing


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 28, 2010)

I find confusing
These unfamiliar customs;
What is a haiku?


----------



## Random (Feb 28, 2010)

what is a haiku
its a poem with three lines
five, seven, and five


----------



## Gardenhead (Feb 28, 2010)

five, seven, and five
surely there's more to this than
pure numeracy


----------



## Random (Mar 1, 2010)

pure numeracy
my dear jonty its simple
dont know what to say


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Mar 1, 2010)

Dont know what to say
The creed of the gods branded
Soul on the gallow


----------



## Random (Mar 1, 2010)

soul on the gallow
why yes i am a genius
says Axel the dark


----------



## FlameTwirler (Mar 2, 2010)

Says Axel, "The dark
is taking over my soul.
You're my healing light."


----------



## Random (Mar 2, 2010)

your my healing light
thats actually poison
you traitor bastard


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 3, 2010)

You traitor bastard
Is this how you repay me?
Nothing but a worm...


----------



## Gardenhead (Mar 3, 2010)

nothing but a worm
dead and gone, one more nuisance
cold amongst the ghosts


----------



## FlameTwirler (Mar 4, 2010)

cold amongst the ghosts
her soul forgotten by time
she drifts, listlessly


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 4, 2010)

she drifts, listlessly
with nothing in  her mind 
her eyes are closed 
when time has stopped


----------



## Gardenhead (Mar 4, 2010)

(*@itsmylife*, please see the first page for the rules - thank you!)

she drifts, listlessly
the winter waves around her
remembering spring


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 4, 2010)

remembering spring 
the blooming of all flowers
the rebirth of all people


@jonty sorry


----------



## Gardenhead (Mar 4, 2010)

Should be 5 syllables in that last line (hence, 5-7-5), but I'll let you off  (I always count on my fingers!)

the people's rebirth:
from the jealous God's dark age
we emerge, blinking


----------



## Random (Mar 4, 2010)

we emerge blinking
and then we go on attack
one kill,two kill, three


----------



## kizuna (Mar 4, 2010)

one kill; two kill; three
did you never realize
they're nothing to me


----------



## Random (Mar 4, 2010)

they're nothing to me
just a name in a notebook
justice will be paid


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 4, 2010)

Justice will be paid
But you can keep your wallet--
It's useless to me


----------



## Random (Mar 4, 2010)

its useless to me
your problems are yours not mine
so leave me alone


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 4, 2010)

so leave me alone 
let this wind take me
to this place in peace 


danm im soo bad at rembring


----------



## ScaryRei (Mar 5, 2010)

to this place in peace 
we pray, paying our respects
dearly departed.


----------



## Gardenhead (Mar 5, 2010)

dearly departed
we are gathered here today
to mourn your passing


----------



## Random (Mar 5, 2010)

to mourn your passing
is why we are here today
mournings over now


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 5, 2010)

mournings over now 
i see the light of dawn
let today slowly be

i tryed


----------



## Random (Mar 5, 2010)

let today be slow
and tommorow be rapid
then i will stop time


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 6, 2010)

i will stop time
i will let the motion 
take me away


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 6, 2010)

Itsmylife, _please_ work on syllable counts for your haiku. Sometimes it's annoying to have to rephrase things to fit the 5-7-5 syllable pattern, but without that it isn't a haiku.

I'm using Random Narutard's haiku for this:

Then I will stop time
Rather than have you depart.
Please, _please_ don't die here!


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 6, 2010)

i really wish i didn't have to use that 

anyhow

Please, _please_ don't die here!
We must make use of brief lives
As best as we can


----------



## Gardenhead (Mar 6, 2010)

(sorry, Lucaniel! Corrective editing, voila)

as best as we can 
we will watch our features wear
without looking back


----------



## FlameTwirler (Mar 6, 2010)

Without looking back
she steps to the canyon edge
a sacrifice made


----------



## Gardenhead (Mar 6, 2010)

a sacrifice made
he said, to 'cleanse us of sin'
the concept is vile


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 6, 2010)

The concept is vile
Like poison swallowed by small,
Innocent children


----------



## Random (Mar 6, 2010)

inoccent children
they closed the Nameless FC
oh why, dime por que


----------



## FlameTwirler (Mar 7, 2010)

(ah bilingual haiku, jaja)

Oh why, dime porque
no me amas? Lastima,
I'll be good, I swear...


----------



## Random (Mar 7, 2010)

i'll be good, i swear....
i wont explode anything
ill just blow it up


----------



## Kenny 57 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'll just blow it up
The temple of crap I mean
It sucks and shits barf


----------



## Gardenhead (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm going to respectfully decline the invitation to use the ending from that one, and ask that we try and restrain our juvenile and/or meaninglessly profane tendencies. 

I'll just blow it up
I won't let it pop; I know
my limitations


----------



## FlameTwirler (Mar 8, 2010)

my limitations
start to bleed beyond my mind
controlling my life


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 8, 2010)

Controlling my life
An addiction; burning pain
When I try to quit


----------



## Gardenhead (Mar 8, 2010)

when I try to quit
the crinkle in my brain starts
pulsing and burning


----------



## Air D (Mar 8, 2010)

Pulsing and burning
The tension is way too high
How can I escape?


----------



## Random (Mar 8, 2010)

how can i escape
can i just kill everyone
no, that wont work right


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 8, 2010)

No, that won't work right.
You're looking at this all wrong;
Do you need glasses?


----------



## Random (Mar 8, 2010)

do you need glasses
i can lend you a spare pair
they have herpes though


----------



## FlameTwirler (Mar 8, 2010)

they have herpes, though
their humanity is shown
through their hearts, not skin.


----------



## jugni (Mar 9, 2010)

through their hearts, not skin
they love one another deeply
until the end of time.


----------



## Gardenhead (Mar 9, 2010)

till the end of time
this warmth will remain - my cold
eyes shot with red blood


----------



## ScaryRei (Mar 9, 2010)

eyes shot with red blood
vision blurred and distorted
my sight deceives me.


----------



## kizuna (Mar 9, 2010)

My sight deceives me
For what is this before me
But my very ghost?


----------



## Gardenhead (Mar 9, 2010)

But my very ghost?
So my posthumous pastimes
fade away as well


----------



## Random (Mar 9, 2010)

fade away as well
fade right into the darkness
into the abyss


----------



## kizuna (Mar 9, 2010)

into the abyss
i fall forever into
the darkness below


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 9, 2010)

The darkness below
Or the burning light above?
Which path will you take?


----------



## Random (Mar 9, 2010)

What path will you take
will it be straight or curvy
its your decision


----------



## Kenny 57 (Mar 9, 2010)

it's you decision
tuna or egg salad, decide now
hurry up and choose quick


----------



## Random (Mar 9, 2010)

hurry up and choose 
red wire or green wire
life depends on it


----------



## Kenny 57 (Mar 9, 2010)

life depends on it
naru/hina becoming true
yes that is awesome


----------



## jugni (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes that is awesome
I love the food you always cook
Glad that you are here


----------



## Kenny 57 (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad that you are here
said the Joker to the Thief
Along the watchtower


----------



## FlameTwirler (Mar 10, 2010)

Along the watchtower (6 - yikes!)
he stalks slowly at midnight
waiting for enemies


----------



## Random (Mar 10, 2010)

waiting for enemies
so that they can spring the trap
its easy as pie


----------



## jugni (Mar 10, 2010)

its easy as pie
to make a chocolate cake
so never give up


----------



## Air D (Mar 10, 2010)

So never give up
Just give it another try
You will find success


----------



## Random (Mar 10, 2010)

you will find success
or you will find your own doom
good luck anyway


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck anyway
She whispered, watching as I 
Turned away from her


----------



## Kenny 57 (Mar 10, 2010)

turned away from her
was Naruto from TenTen
Laughing out loud now


----------



## Random (Mar 10, 2010)

laughin out loud now
as i begin to realize
i was just too late


----------



## Kenny 57 (Mar 11, 2010)

I was just to late
to save my burnt rice meal
fuck this shit is hard


----------



## Random (Mar 11, 2010)

there is no need for
such profane language in these
peace-making haikus


----------



## jugni (Mar 11, 2010)

peace-making haikus
makes many hearts harmonious 
words are powerful


----------



## Gardenhead (Mar 11, 2010)

words are powerful
insofar as enemies
have the brains to read


----------



## ScaryRei (Mar 11, 2010)

have the brains to read
and the heart to comprehend
loquacious banter


----------



## jugni (Mar 11, 2010)

loquacious banter
can be amusing at times
when having some fun


----------



## Random (Mar 11, 2010)

when having some fun
dont take no or a answer
live for the moment


----------



## FlameTwirler (Mar 11, 2010)

live for the moment
you will waste your life wishing
if you always wait


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 11, 2010)

If you always wait
Good things may come, and yet, you
Might always be late


----------



## Kenny 57 (Mar 11, 2010)

Might always be late
but not if you try so hard
go be on time now


----------



## ScaryRei (Mar 12, 2010)

go be on time now
the early bird gets the worm
let's be punctual


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 12, 2010)

Let's be punctual
Like the clicking second hand,
Rhythmically ticking


----------



## Random (Mar 12, 2010)

rhythmically ticcking
a time bomb thats the size of
texas, times 40


----------



## ScaryRei (Mar 13, 2010)

Texas, times 40
ounces of beer, let's party -
I know you want to.


----------



## jugni (Mar 13, 2010)

I know you want to
dance to this song, lets do it
lets forget the world


----------



## ScaryRei (Mar 13, 2010)

let's forget the world
Never mind what they all say,
it's just you and me.


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 13, 2010)

It's just you and me.
I don't want to be alone,
So please, don't leave me


----------



## FlameTwirler (Mar 13, 2010)

So please, don't leave me
as I sink into despair
and I fade away


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Mar 14, 2010)

Midnight approaches
As I slowly grow sleepy
My brain demands sleep


----------



## jugni (Mar 14, 2010)

My brain demands sleep
I have been tired for long
I want to have dreams


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Mar 14, 2010)

Daylight Savings time,
Is indeed quite the pain, no?
Time jumping ahead


----------



## Kenny 57 (Mar 14, 2010)

Time jumping ahead
a great idea for you
see me in future


----------



## beij (Mar 15, 2010)

see me in future
or see me now, its the same
a second passes


----------



## jugni (Mar 15, 2010)

A second passes
I keep staring at the clock
Waiting and waiting


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 15, 2010)

Waiting and waiting
Watching as the seasons pass;
Time ceases to mean


----------



## Random (Mar 15, 2010)

time ceases to mean
a thing, its not important
only love matters


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 15, 2010)

Only love matters,
small yet powerful,
a risky enterprise.


----------



## ScaryRei (Mar 15, 2010)

A risky enterprise -
derivatives, debentures -
you could lose it all.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 15, 2010)

You could lose it all,
like the people of Troy,
slaughtered by godlike Achilles.


----------



## Random (Mar 15, 2010)

^ to many sylables

Killed by achilles
his invincible body
except for his heels


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 15, 2010)

Except for his heels,
the man was doing fine,
the doctor assured


----------



## ScaryRei (Mar 15, 2010)

^your count is off.


Gardenhead said:


> Time for gaiety.
> 
> For those unfamiliar with the rules, haiku tag is a simple game using the haiku/senryu form. *That is, three lines of syllables: 5, 7, 5.*
> 
> The idea is that each poster writes a haiku/senryu (don't worry about the accepted thematics) beginning with the ending line of the poster above them.



Except for his heels 
everything else was worn out
tired and weary.


----------



## Kenny 57 (Mar 15, 2010)

tired and weary
was Naruto after sex
sex with Hinata


----------



## Random (Mar 16, 2010)

sex with hinata
is the most awesome ever
its true, i would know


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 16, 2010)

It's true, I would know,
that you lied, and you cheated,
unforgivable


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 16, 2010)

Unforgivable.
Treason? Murder? Both are fine.
But lying to me...


----------



## Random (Mar 16, 2010)

but lying to me....
thats not kool homez, my nigha,
my comrade, my friend


----------



## Kenny 57 (Mar 16, 2010)

my comrade, my friend
My best friend a Pyro
fire is super fun


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 16, 2010)

Fire is super fun,
except when you burn yourself,
don't play with fire


----------



## Random (Mar 17, 2010)

what in the world man
can you people read the rules. 
its not that hard guys


----------



## jugni (Mar 17, 2010)

its not that hard guys
lets work on this together
you are not alone


----------



## Random (Mar 17, 2010)

you are not alone
but i wont help you either
that is not my job


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 17, 2010)

"That is not my job,"
She said, pointing at the pile.
Great, homework tonight.


----------



## jugni (Mar 18, 2010)

Great, homework tonight
So I cannot watch the show 
I feel sad and blue


----------



## Random (Mar 18, 2010)

i feel sad and blue
so now lets do the blue dance
i'll show you the steps


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 18, 2010)

I'll show you the steps,
but you will have to take them,
this is your battle


----------



## Random (Mar 18, 2010)

this is your battle
thank god you got the steps right
now you are a man


----------



## jugni (Mar 18, 2010)

“Now you are a man,”
Tells an old man to his son 
In his shaking voice


----------



## kizuna (Mar 18, 2010)

In his shaking voice
A thousand words as whispers
He will scream to me


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 18, 2010)

He will scream to me
Because I know that pain is
Better than nothing


----------



## Random (Mar 18, 2010)

better than nothing
nothing is better than this
this is that good stuff


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 19, 2010)

This is that good stuff,
that I have been waiting for,
all those long, hard years


----------



## kizuna (Mar 19, 2010)

All those long, hard years
I watched you grow. Now I see
A pretty flower.


----------



## jugni (Mar 19, 2010)

A pretty flower
A rose, left on my door step
In a vase, I kept


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 19, 2010)

In a vase, I kept
the ashes of a great man,
who taught me wisely


----------



## Air D (Mar 19, 2010)

Who taught me wisely
Such a brilliant, old man
I will miss him so


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 19, 2010)

I will miss him so;
The thorns of grief will tug at
My delicate heart


----------



## Random (Mar 20, 2010)

My delicate heart
made out of raw black metal
it thirst for your pain


----------



## jugni (Mar 20, 2010)

It thirst for your pain
My heart, when it is broken
Be careful with it


----------



## Random (Mar 20, 2010)

be careful with it
it might explode in your face
and that dont feel good


----------



## jugni (Mar 20, 2010)

and that dont feel good
When your mind is wandering
Without direction


----------



## Shay (Mar 20, 2010)

Without direction
Whitewashed map of an old world
Discovered again


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 20, 2010)

Discovered again,
the city of Atlantis,
under the ocean


----------



## Kenny 57 (Mar 20, 2010)

under the ocean
or under the sea you will
see singing red crabs


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 20, 2010)

See singing crabs
And maybe dancing fish too
In this fantasy


----------



## Random (Mar 20, 2010)

In this fantasy
Lord Zetsu is in command
All hail Lord Zetsu


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 21, 2010)

All hail Lord Zetsu
Before the might of this king,
Strength is meaningless


----------



## Kenny 57 (Mar 21, 2010)

Strength is meaningless
only wits you need to win
wits and crisp bacon


----------



## Random (Mar 21, 2010)

wits and crisp bacon
but not just any bacon
it's Canadian


----------



## jugni (Mar 22, 2010)

"it's Canadian"
Said as he tilted his head 
The watch on his hand


----------



## ScaryRei (Mar 22, 2010)

The watch on his hand
it's an expensive Rolex --
off to the pawn shop.


----------



## Kenny 57 (Mar 23, 2010)

off to the pawn shop
to get some more really old crap
I fucking love it


----------



## ScaryRei (Mar 24, 2010)

"I fucking love it"
Why such boorish lexicon?
Please mind your manners.


----------



## Gardenhead (Mar 24, 2010)

please mind your manners
your brutish bawling disturbs
the birds and monkeys


----------



## Air D (Mar 24, 2010)

The birds and monkeys
Chirping harmony above
Yet screeching noise here


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 24, 2010)

Yet screeching noise here
Replaces soft melodies.
What a shame, I think


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 24, 2010)

What a shame, I think,
for the test was terrible,
all will be failing


----------



## Kenny 57 (Mar 24, 2010)

all will be failing
all those who like to make fun
they will suffer Death Note


----------



## ScaryRei (Mar 25, 2010)

They will suffer Death
torturous and horrific, 
a befitting end.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 25, 2010)

A befitting end,
to a masterful story,
a work of genius


----------



## Kenny 57 (Mar 25, 2010)

a work of genius
is Phoenix Wright t&t
it is a cool game


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 26, 2010)

It is a cool game,
This struggle of life and death,
Nothing serious


----------



## Kenny 57 (Mar 26, 2010)

Nothing serious
we're just going to kill you
get ready to die


----------



## ScaryRei (Mar 26, 2010)

get ready to die
he said as he charged ahead
warmongering fools


----------



## Air D (Mar 26, 2010)

Warmongering fools
Will their blood lust ever end?
Can we all revolt?


----------



## Kenny 57 (Mar 26, 2010)

Can we all revolt?
Please, at the sight of Twilight?
Come on, you want to.


----------



## Koi (Mar 27, 2010)

"Come on, you want to."
He wasn't certain he did.
Still he took the leap.


----------



## Kenny 57 (Mar 27, 2010)

Still he took the leap
and landed safely on sheep
they are awesome friends


----------



## Air D (Mar 27, 2010)

They are awesome friends
They are always by my side
They shine in the night


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 27, 2010)

They shine in the night,
marching without fear or doubt,
the bravest army.


----------



## jugni (Mar 28, 2010)

The bravest army
I saw walking before me
with brave heart, fearless


----------



## Kenny 57 (Mar 28, 2010)

with brave heart, fearless
and a few other movies
he stayed up all night


----------



## kizuna (Mar 29, 2010)

He stayed up all night
To stare upon the stars which
Paint the night silver.


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 29, 2010)

Paint the night silver
To retain some small trace of
The warmth of the day


----------



## Kenny 57 (Mar 29, 2010)

The warmth of the day
warmed my cold frozen heart
I am totally nice


----------



## kizuna (Mar 30, 2010)

I am totally nice
And don't you bloody know it
Everyone does


----------



## Kenny 57 (Mar 31, 2010)

Everyone does
sex, I mean to say about
now let us follow


----------



## Erendhyl (Mar 31, 2010)

Now let us follow
Through this mouth of hell; maybe
One day we shall leave


----------



## Air D (Mar 31, 2010)

One day we shall leave
The day all evil is gone
And we enter bliss


----------



## FlameTwirler (Apr 1, 2010)

and we enter bliss
with eyes tightly shut, blind to
our realities


----------



## Kenny 57 (Apr 1, 2010)

our realities
or our fantasies which one?
caught in a landslide


----------



## Air D (Apr 1, 2010)

Caught in a landslide
There is nowhere we can go
How can we escape?


----------



## Kenny 57 (Apr 2, 2010)

How can we escape?
This sense of false hope and joy
let's just go on now


----------



## Koi (Apr 2, 2010)

"Let's just go on now," 
she whispered, taking her hand.
Big sisters know best.


----------



## Kenny 57 (Apr 2, 2010)

Big sisters know best.
When it comes to having sex
now, let us make love.


----------



## Kobe (Apr 2, 2010)

now, let us make love.
in the darkness, near the fire.
show them to me.


----------



## Air D (Apr 3, 2010)

Show them to me
Allow me to see it all
You shall hide nothing


----------



## kizuna (Apr 3, 2010)

You shall hide nothing
Under the summer sun's rays.
Golden light of truth.


----------



## Koi (Apr 3, 2010)

Golden light of truth,
Piercing through, right to the bone;
Reveal what is right.


----------



## Random (Apr 4, 2010)

reveal what is right
so i know not to do it
i dwell in darkness


----------



## ScaryRei (Apr 5, 2010)

I dwell in darkness
shrouded in mystery and
misunderstandings.


----------



## Munak (Apr 5, 2010)

Misunderstandings
Remedied by simple words
The truth sets you free


----------



## Air D (Apr 5, 2010)

The truth sets you free
Do you really have to lie?
Please just tell me now


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 6, 2010)

Please, just tell me now.
Ever wriggled your bare toes
Under the noon sun?


----------



## Random (Apr 6, 2010)

Under the noon sun
i cant help but consider
the skin i am in


----------



## Kenny 57 (Apr 10, 2010)

the skin i am in
fits ever-so well on me
I'll keep it for now


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 11, 2010)

I'll keep it for now
But some day you'll get it back.
I promise you this


----------



## Kenny 57 (Apr 11, 2010)

I promise you this
We will make hot and sweet love
maybe someday sone


----------



## Air D (Apr 11, 2010)

Maybe someday soon
Rest assured it will happen
Just give it some time


----------



## Kenny 57 (Apr 12, 2010)

Just give it some time
I don't need it right away
when you're done, tell me


----------



## ScaryRei (Apr 15, 2010)

when you're done, tell me
she'll break your heart to pieces,
I'll still be waiting.


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 15, 2010)

I'll still be waiting.
A day, a month, a year: I
Wouldn't dare forget


----------



## Kenny 57 (Apr 17, 2010)

(I) Wouldn't dare forget
It reminds me of Slipknot's
Before I forget


----------



## Air D (Apr 17, 2010)

Before I forget
Remind me of everything
I just have to know


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 17, 2010)

I just have to know
Where you've gone; no matter what
I'll find you somewhere


----------



## Kenny 57 (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll find you somewhere
I don't know where as of yet
but I will find you


----------



## FlameTwirler (Apr 19, 2010)

But I will find you
no matter where you run to
you can't get away


----------



## Kenny 57 (Apr 20, 2010)

you can't get away
you can run but not escape
I am the best guy!


----------



## FlameTwirler (Apr 22, 2010)

I am the best guy
You shouldn't have to be told;
Go on, take a look


----------



## Cinthia-chan (Apr 22, 2010)

Go on, take a look
To the love I bare to you,
that we hold so true.


----------



## Gardenhead (Apr 23, 2010)

that we hold so true
such a masochistic lie
it makes me angry


----------



## sel (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh! ostensibly
Our woeful predicament
Truly Nick Cleggs Fault


----------



## jugni (Apr 25, 2010)

"Truly Nick Cleggs Fault"
A stranger said in anger
Standing by my side


----------



## Kenny 57 (Apr 27, 2010)

Standing by my side
you and me together now
together always


----------



## ScaryRei (Apr 27, 2010)

together always
not what I had expected,
pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Erendhyl (Apr 27, 2010)

Pleasantly surprised:
A remnant of my past had
Found me once again


----------



## jugni (Apr 30, 2010)

Found me once again
Here, when I least expected
Before me, you stand


----------



## Random (May 2, 2010)

Before me. you stand
in front of this deep abyss
*kick* THIS IS SPARTA!!!!


----------



## Battoumaru (May 2, 2010)

*kick* this is Sparta!
A shrill voice calls out to me.
It is Britney Spears.


----------



## Random (May 3, 2010)

it i britney spears
she wants all her cocaine back
she kills for cocaine


----------



## krome (May 3, 2010)

she kills for cocaine
she fights in the firelight
her thoughts, distorted


----------



## ScaryRei (May 3, 2010)

her thoughts, distorted
her emotions, contorted
chaos and mayhem.


----------



## Kenny 57 (May 3, 2010)

chaos and mayhem
are a few things I do well
along with women


----------



## Battoumaru (May 4, 2010)

Along with women...
One of them is Chris Crocker...
"Leave Britney alone...T_T"


----------



## Kenny 57 (May 7, 2010)

"Leave Britney alone...T_T"
said the really drunk gay man
but we don't listen


----------



## ScaryRei (May 9, 2010)

But we don't listen
even though we really should.
Wise words unheeded.


----------



## Erendhyl (May 9, 2010)

Wise words unheeded
Become nothing more than noise
That fades to silence


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (May 10, 2010)

That fades to silence
Lies honorable wisdom
Brush touching paper.


----------



## Random (May 15, 2010)

Brush touching paper
but no paint is visible
We are colorless


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (May 16, 2010)

We are colorless,
swirls of nothingness, skybound,
spinning white inkblots.


----------



## darkangelcel (May 16, 2010)

Spinning white inkblots,
Fading in a gray background,
in an endless dream.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (May 16, 2010)

In an endless dream,
thoughts swirling beyond, inkblots
destined for the mist


----------



## Erendhyl (May 16, 2010)

Destined for the mist
We journey bravely onward
Vanishing too soon


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (May 16, 2010)

Vanishing too soon,
hopes and dreams lost to brushstrokes,
while the clouds unfurl


----------



## Random (May 16, 2010)

While the clouds unfurl
the reveal thine true power
thine kekkei genkai


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (May 19, 2010)

Thine kekkei genkai
staring blankly back at me,
Watching Lord Zetsu.


----------



## Random (May 19, 2010)

Watching Lord Zetsu
i realize his power
hidden yet still there


----------



## Erendhyl (May 19, 2010)

Hidden yet still there
A predator stalking prey
Camouflaged, you see?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 21, 2010)

Camouflaged, you see,
Your eyes are mine to command.
Look now to your death.


----------



## Mello Yellow (May 22, 2010)

Look now to your death:
Bright embers fade to nothing,
Sorrow has no voice.


----------



## Erendhyl (May 22, 2010)

Sorrow has no voice
Even tears don't satisfy:
Too insufficient


----------



## Random (May 22, 2010)

Too insufficient
take it back now, this instant
i need perfection


----------



## Kenny 57 (May 23, 2010)

i need perfection
said Franziska vonKarma
but she can't have it


----------



## Munak (May 23, 2010)

But she can't have it
chasing a fleeting daydream
It ends with a kiss


----------



## Random (May 23, 2010)

It ends with a kiss
but it started with a kick
its violent love


----------



## Gardenhead (May 23, 2010)

it's violent love
screaming urban foxes fly
from our frenzied cries


----------



## Erendhyl (May 23, 2010)

From our frenzied cries
Without a doubt, all shall know
"There be monsters here."


----------



## Random (May 23, 2010)

There be monsters here
but who are the real monsters
is it them, or us


----------



## Kenny 57 (May 31, 2010)

is it them, or us
but we'd know if it was us
so I think it's them


----------



## Random (May 31, 2010)

so i think its them
but i could always be wrong
but i doubt it though


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 4, 2010)

But I doubt it though.
Sorry, you're wrong: the true world
Doesn't work that way


----------



## Random (Jun 4, 2010)

doesnt work that way
i extremly sorry but
you are quite confused

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pintsize (Jun 5, 2010)

You are quite confused--
--money doesn't go there! Yet,
the thought intrigues me.


----------



## Random (Jun 7, 2010)

the thought intrigues me
Naruto vs One Piece
Who will win this fight?


----------



## Franciscus (Jun 9, 2010)

Who will win this fight?
Never-ending bloodshed and night
Will it end in light?

[rhyme was unintentional]


----------



## Random (Jun 9, 2010)

Will it end in light,
or in the eternal night?
That's for you to write.


----------



## Franciscus (Jun 10, 2010)

Random said:


> Will it end in light,
> *or in the eternal night?*
> That's for you to write.



That's for you to write
Plagiarize Blake without right
In the second verse


----------



## Random (Jun 10, 2010)

in the second verse,
Who is this Blake you speak of?
I am my own man


----------



## Franciscus (Jun 10, 2010)

I am my own man
I do not need anyone else
A man for himself


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 11, 2010)

A man for himself
walks without a care in the world
but reality interferes.


----------



## Franciscus (Jun 12, 2010)

but reality interferes 
[so] I avoid it completely
fuck the reality


----------



## Random (Jun 12, 2010)

U guys need to count you syllables better , im just gonna start a whole new one

You can't defeat me
for i am the black tiger 
which lurks in the night


----------



## Franciscus (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry, didn't know we are so strict about the rules... 



Random said:


> You can't defeat me
> for i am the black tiger
> which lurks in the night



which lurks in the night
soundlessly attacks its pray
just like the wind does


----------



## ScaryRei (Jun 13, 2010)

Here's the rules (from the first post):



Gardenhead said:


> Time for gaiety.
> 
> For those unfamiliar with the rules, haiku tag is a simple game using the haiku/senryu form. *That is, three lines of syllables: 5, 7, 5.*
> 
> The idea is that each poster writes a haiku/senryu (don't worry about the accepted thematics) beginning with the ending line of the poster above them.



Just like the wind does
blowing over barren fields,
your meaningless words.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 13, 2010)

^Sorry, that's still 5,6,4. I'll start with ScaryRei's last line.

Your meaningless words
Can neither help nor hurt; they're
Inconsequential


----------



## Random (Jun 13, 2010)

Inconsequential?
I cant believe i got negged
for following rules


----------



## Santeira (Jun 13, 2010)

f-ree-zes is not three syllables? My English sucks.

Ok, another attempt:

_For following rules
Which are meant to be broken
He is such a fool_


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 13, 2010)

Santeira said:


> f-ree-zes is not three syllables? My English sucks.
> 
> Ok, another attempt:
> 
> ...



No, it's "free-zes". You got it this time though.

He is such a fool.
The weak pawn, not the player,
No more than a tool


----------



## Franciscus (Jun 13, 2010)

No more than a tool
Controlled, used, by God knows who
But not by himself


----------



## Santeira (Jun 14, 2010)

But not by himself
Come forth a thousand fighters
Shouting battle cry


----------



## Munak (Jun 15, 2010)

Shouting battle cry
It just bounces off the walls
Drenched in your ramblings


----------



## jugni (Jun 21, 2010)

Drenched in your ramblings
My thoughts quietly wandered
As my neck tilted


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 21, 2010)

As my neck titled
The view changed, and clouds vanished
Before the bright sun


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 21, 2010)

before the bright sun
an itching in my eyes brought 
blood to my fingers


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 21, 2010)

^Creepy. 

Blood to my fingers
Tiny pinpricks of color
Against a pale white


----------



## Koi (Jun 22, 2010)

Against a pale, white
doe, the hunter steadies his aim, 
to bring out the red.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 22, 2010)

To bring out the red, 
we shall move in sunset.
Said Elric Brothers Al and Ed.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 22, 2010)

Said Elric brothers,
two hands to the bursting sky:
sing, shower, shower


----------



## Random (Jun 22, 2010)

Sing, shower,shower
it is the power hour 
i got no more rhymes


----------



## Koi (Jun 22, 2010)

"i got no more rhymes,"
said the owl to the cat.
"this will have to do."


----------



## Random (Jun 22, 2010)

this will have to do?
stop being dead Haiku tag
this is so boring


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 22, 2010)

This is so boring,
Then a new thought came his way.
but the dream had died.


----------



## Koi (Jun 23, 2010)

but the dream has died,
dashing hopes and making fears.
where do we go now?


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 23, 2010)

Where do we go now?
Go back and call up old friends,
Or something anew?


----------



## Momoka (Jun 23, 2010)

Or something anew?
Is there anything new here?
Go back home, sonny


----------



## Random (Jun 23, 2010)

Go back home sonny
You are the second person
with that avatar


----------



## Koi (Jun 23, 2010)

with that avatar,
you will never be a mod!
go back to the lounge.


----------



## Random (Jun 23, 2010)

go back to the lounge
I dont wanna be no mod
I'm a free spirit


----------



## Pintsize (Jun 24, 2010)

"I'm a free spirit."
The brand of punks everywhere,
bonus points for ink!


----------



## Ultra (Jun 25, 2010)

bonus points for ink!
but no points for the dreamless
in what we call art.


----------



## Random (Jun 25, 2010)

in what we call art,
it must be an explosion
says Diedara-san


----------



## Koi (Jun 27, 2010)

..Says Deidara-san 
(who's a blatent transvestive,
if I do say so).


----------



## Random (Jun 27, 2010)

if i do say so?
but you kinda just said so
please dont confuse me


----------



## Munak (Jul 1, 2010)

Please don't confuse me
My mind sings a haunting tune
Rain melts me away


----------



## Santeira (Jul 1, 2010)

Rain melts me away
I meander into the stream
Life is just a dream


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 1, 2010)

Life is just a dream
Our desires within our reach,
We shatter it all.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 2, 2010)

We shatter it all
And fragments of glass do slice,
Wounding tender skin


----------



## Random (Jul 3, 2010)

Wounding tender skin
broken and sorrowful heart
almost makes me cry


----------



## LiquidBiscuit (Jul 3, 2010)

Almost makes me cry,
looking at what could have been.
Why did you let go?


----------



## Random (Jul 3, 2010)

Why did you let go?
are my hands that slippery,
that you cant hold on?


----------



## Ultra (Jul 4, 2010)

Why will you not speak?
Not as if what you say has
Meaning anyway.


----------



## Random (Jul 4, 2010)

Meaning anyway?
that's an incomplete sentence
Your grammar is wrong


----------



## Ultra (Jul 5, 2010)

Your grammer is wrong.
And haiku does not need a 
sentence for each line.


----------



## Random (Jul 5, 2010)

sentence for each line
i know i just couldnt find
a good thing to say


----------



## Ultra (Jul 5, 2010)

A good thing to say
would never come from my mouth
I was trolling you


----------



## Random (Jul 5, 2010)

i was trolling you
i was controlling you too
it's just what i do


----------



## Ultra (Jul 7, 2010)

it's just what I do
do do do do do do do 
do do do do do


----------



## Random (Jul 7, 2010)

do do do do do
i always do what it do
so lets do the dew


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 7, 2010)

so lets do the dew
The oh so sweet dew, yes let's
do what is right, yes


----------



## Random (Jul 12, 2010)

do what is right, yes
you have to always do it
do it like nike


----------



## Koi (Jul 23, 2010)

do it like nike:
get your money from people
who pay for a name


----------



## Munak (Jul 24, 2010)

Who pay for a name
and yet can't purchase a soul
shame on those people


----------



## dangoyummy (Jul 25, 2010)

demons are aware
of greed lust and jealousy
they consume our hearts


----------



## Erendhyl (Jul 26, 2010)

Dangoyummy, you're supposed to use the last line of the haiku above yours to begin, like this (using Megatonton's):

Shame on those people
For using us like tools and
Tossing us aside


----------



## Random (Jul 26, 2010)

tossing us aside
but we can still walk our stride
there's no need to hide


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 2, 2010)

There's no need to hide,
We've come to watch as you writhe,
watching as you lie.


----------



## Random (Aug 3, 2010)

Watching as you lie
dont think just because you die
it will make me cry


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 3, 2010)

It will make me cry,
A gravestone's lamenting sigh,
Eyes waiting to die.


----------



## Santeira (Aug 4, 2010)

Eyes waiting to die
Castrato doffs his armor 
The curtains come down.


----------



## Erendhyl (Aug 4, 2010)

The curtains come down,
The scene fades slowly to black
And silence descends


----------



## Random (Aug 4, 2010)

And silence descends
and a whisper in the wind
said, this is the end


----------



## Air D (Aug 8, 2010)

Said, this is the end
We all lost what we held dear
The world is destroyed


----------



## Santeira (Aug 9, 2010)

The world is destroyed,
As meteor approaches,
We will stay embraced.


----------



## Random (Aug 11, 2010)

We wil stay embraced
until we fuse together
and become as one


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 12, 2010)

And become as one
sum is greater than the parts
indivisible.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 12, 2010)

Indivisible.
Yet broken in paradox;
Souls lost to darkness.


----------



## Random (Sep 12, 2010)

Souls lost to darkness
in an endless enigma
they never return


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 13, 2010)

They never return,
Their souls deemed to certain death,
Flip Charon a coin.


----------



## Gardenhead (Sep 19, 2010)

Flip Charon a coin;
a skin-sound from your breathing,
swallowed in his eyes


----------



## Air D (Sep 19, 2010)

Swallowed in his eyes
The blinding, burning poison
Will it ever heal?


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 19, 2010)

Will ever heal?
Or is heartbreak something that
Will last forever?


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 24, 2010)

Will last forever?
Or really, maybe never?
Fickle affections.


----------



## Random (Oct 7, 2010)

fickle affections
making me weak and depressed
How i despised them


----------



## Air D (Oct 9, 2010)

How I despised them
My tormentors stood laughing
So I finished them


----------



## Random (Oct 9, 2010)

So i finished them
they didnt see it coming
assassination


----------



## ScaryRei (Dec 26, 2010)

Assassination
they are coming to get you -
better be on guard.


----------



## taiyo (Dec 26, 2010)

Better be on guard.
Nothing is clear anymore
but like shades of grey.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Dec 26, 2010)

But like shades of grey,
The others fade into mist,
Slinking through the grass.


----------



## Random (Dec 30, 2010)

slinking through the grass
awaiting unlucky prey
they watch and they wait


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 30, 2010)

They watch and they wait
While I sit here in the dark
Till the coming dawn


----------



## Friday (Jan 1, 2011)

Till the coming dawn
Where my lover will be there
Smoking a nice blunt


----------



## Random (Jan 2, 2011)

Smoking a nice blunt?
your gonna get lung cancer
smoking is bad....yo


----------



## Sillay (Jan 2, 2011)

smoking is bad....yo
swirls of tar choking life out
sudden pain and loss


----------



## Random (Jan 2, 2011)

Sudden pain and loss
it's gonna make me into 
a Super Saiyan!!!!


----------



## ScaryRei (Feb 10, 2011)

a Super Saiyan!!!!
Akira Toriyama
He is so awesome!


----------



## Random (Feb 20, 2011)

He is so awesome
Ken looks so badass when he
does the Shoryoken


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 20, 2011)

Does the Shoryoken
Spiralling to the heavens
Overshadow gods


----------



## Random (Feb 21, 2011)

Overshadow gods
He is beating all the odds
What a brutal man


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 21, 2011)

What a brutal man
Cold wind slashing through the trees
Petals crushed by feet


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 21, 2011)

Petals crushed by feet
Cherry Blossoms fall forever
Timeless words spoken


----------



## Random (Feb 21, 2011)

Timeless words spoken
Yet, nobody can hear them
They're lost to the wind


----------



## Firaea (Feb 21, 2011)

They're lost to the wind -
Timelessly distant, distanced;
And nothing remains.


----------



## Mori` (Feb 21, 2011)

_And nothing remains,
just the wind, sun, and sorrow.
Legacies crumble_


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 21, 2011)

Legacies crumble
When a boy tells his father
I won't ever be you


----------



## Random (Feb 21, 2011)

i won't be like you (fixd)
I'll have my own legacy
my own destiny


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 21, 2011)

My own destiny
Forging my own way of life
With my very own hands


----------



## Firaea (Feb 22, 2011)

_With my very hands
I will wreck the stormy skies
That obscures my way_


----------



## Random (Feb 22, 2011)

That obscures my way
like the walls of Jericho
I will tear it down


----------



## Firaea (Feb 22, 2011)

_I will tear it down;
Let even the blind witness 
My supreme spirit._


----------



## Air D (Feb 22, 2011)

My supreme spirit
This dominant sensation
I rule over them all


----------



## Random (Feb 22, 2011)

I rule over all
I am the omnipotent
Lord of the Darkness


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 22, 2011)

Lord of Darkness
I am the one you fear most
Hidden by the Night


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 22, 2011)

Hidden by the night
The forest edge comes to life
But you see nothing


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 22, 2011)

But you see nothing.
No life awaits you, for you're
Too blinded by dreams


----------



## Random (Feb 22, 2011)

Too blinded by dreams
You walk into your demise
a fool to the end


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 22, 2011)

A fool to the end
Truth on his dead lips
Oblivious grins laugh on


----------



## ScaryRei (Feb 26, 2011)

Oblivious grins 
laugh on to the very end
look up to the sky.


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Feb 26, 2011)

look up to the sky
listen to the lullabies
of the endless night


----------



## Firaea (Feb 26, 2011)

Of the endless sky,
Watch the stars twinkle away
The dawn shall soon break.


----------



## Random (Feb 26, 2011)

The dawn shall soon break
the secrets lying within
will now spread their wings


----------



## Firaea (Feb 26, 2011)

Will now spread their wings
Wider than the horizons
Shrouded be the Sun.


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Feb 26, 2011)

Shrouded be the Sun
By the glow from its own heart
Endless void, begone.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 27, 2011)

Endless void, begone
We continue to fight on
Never will we lose


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Feb 27, 2011)

Never will we lose
Nor shall we ever submit
To your dominance


----------



## Firaea (Feb 27, 2011)

To your dominance
We will stand up tall and strong
Never to give in.


----------



## Random (Feb 27, 2011)

never to give in
You will not make us back down
united we stand


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 27, 2011)

United we stand
Garden of humanity
The world is our spring


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 27, 2011)

The world is our spring
Eternal life is granted
But what is the cost?


----------



## Firaea (Feb 27, 2011)

But what is the cost?
A hefty price to pay for
Immortality.


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Feb 28, 2011)

Immortality
The gift, yet the curse of time
Weep for forgiveness


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 28, 2011)

Weep for forgiveness
The gods have forsaken you
Your sin, etched in flesh


----------



## Firaea (Feb 28, 2011)

Your sin, etched in flesh
Shall incinerate your soul
And leave naught but ash


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Feb 28, 2011)

And leave naught but ash
However, arise from dust,
Alike the phoenix


----------



## Firaea (Feb 28, 2011)

Alike the phoenix
Whose radiance eternal be
Illuminating.


----------



## ScaryRei (Feb 28, 2011)

Illuminating
the flickering candle light
darkness descending


----------



## Firaea (Feb 28, 2011)

Darkness descending
To overwhelm the last bits
Of flickering hope


----------



## Random (Feb 28, 2011)

Of flickering hope
like a fire that's almost
lost all its light


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 28, 2011)

Lost all it's light
Funeral Pyre, your last bed
Two coins is the toll


----------



## Firaea (Feb 28, 2011)

Two coins is the toll
To pay for being a troll
We are on a roll.

(I couldn't think of how to continue that. )


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 28, 2011)

We are on a roll
But who is throwing our dice
Is it fate or chance


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 1, 2011)

Is it fate or chance
Balancing on a thin string
No way to escape

(It's a greek mythology reference Wormo, about the custom of placing two coins over the eyes of the deceased as they burn on a pyre, to pay for the toll to cross the River Styx)

(That's the second time you've done that to me Halfhearted)


----------



## Firaea (Mar 1, 2011)

No way to escape
The lingering scent of death 
All will soon be nought.

(Ah I see, thanks Buto! I actually googled that, but I didn't catch the reference.)


----------



## Air D (Mar 1, 2011)

All soon will be naught
Done in vain, truly evil
Will the beasts succeed?


----------



## Random (Mar 1, 2011)

will the beast succeed?
when your choosing light or dark
embrace the darkness


----------



## Firaea (Mar 2, 2011)

Embrace the darkness
That engulfs your soul and grants
The power of God.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 2, 2011)

The power of God
Almighty is he who sees
All that is to be


----------



## Necro?sthete (Mar 3, 2011)

All that is to be
Sky and the earth
When she opens me


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Mar 3, 2011)

When she opens me
Then, can I only be free
From the misery


----------



## Firaea (Mar 3, 2011)

From the misery
Shall there be liberation
Into a world free


----------



## Necro?sthete (Mar 3, 2011)

Into a world free
Divinity or curse
Silent is the wind


----------



## Firaea (Mar 3, 2011)

Silent is the wind
That blows upon the meadows;
Sentiments flutter


----------



## taiyo (Mar 3, 2011)

Sentiments flutter
and our poor hearts will explode
from this ecstasy


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 3, 2011)

From this ecstasy
A sudden crash of thunder
How far is the light


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 3, 2011)

How far is the light
I search but it hides from me
My only light is gone


----------



## taiyo (Mar 3, 2011)

My only light is gone.
Darkness is now my friend but
I will not stay here.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 4, 2011)

I will not stay here
For my heart flutters elsewhere
And thither I go.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 4, 2011)

And thither i go
Mind seperates from body, high
Into the Ether


----------



## Firaea (Mar 4, 2011)

Into the ether
The soft smell of nothingness
Silently lingers


----------



## Necro?sthete (Mar 4, 2011)

Silently lingers
Rush of liquid matrices
Unto a throne of evil


----------



## Firaea (Mar 4, 2011)

A throne of evil (5 syllables)
Overflowing with malice
To consume the soul.


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 5, 2011)

To consume the soul
Fear sets a table of doubt
With Death as his guest


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Mar 5, 2011)

With Death as his guest,
The last word heard from his mouth
Immortality


----------



## Random (Mar 5, 2011)

Immortality
invulnerablity
and eternal youth


----------



## Firaea (Mar 5, 2011)

And eternal youth
The forbidden fruit of God
That no man should yearn


----------



## jux (Mar 5, 2011)

Immortality
desires to see
The world fall onto it's knees

/randomwasfasterthanme

That no man should yearn
To see the wrath of heaven
When he defies fate


----------



## jux (Mar 5, 2011)

When he defies fate
Glory will fall at his feet
Like a slain dragon


----------



## Air D (Mar 5, 2011)

Like a slain dragon
Once an unstoppable force
Look how the tears fall


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 5, 2011)

Look how the tears fall
Even the Warrior cries
When faced with his death


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Mar 5, 2011)

When faced with his death
The son weeps, begs for mercy
Spare me, the boy prays.


----------



## Random (Mar 9, 2011)

spare me, the boy prays
take away all of my pain
free me of sorrow


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Mar 9, 2011)

free me of sorrow
bless me oh most Gracious One
Save me with your light.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 9, 2011)

Save me with your light
Your divinity unstained
And cleanse me of sin


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 10, 2011)

And cleanse me of sin
To better savor known wrongs
That feel like new rights


----------



## Random (Mar 12, 2011)

That feel like new rights
dear god, i really pray that
Japan is alright


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 12, 2011)

Japan is alright
They'll make it through this just fine
No putting them down


----------



## Random (Mar 12, 2011)

no putting them down
just turn that frown upside down
It will be alright


----------



## jux (Mar 12, 2011)

It will be alright
Because when the storm has passed
Kids jump in puddles


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 18, 2011)

Kids jump in puddles
The skies are clear once again
No more clouds of grey


----------



## Firaea (Mar 18, 2011)

No more clouds of grey
And the Rising Sun shines bright
In cherry blossoms.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 18, 2011)

In cherry blossoms
The people stand united
Facing a great foe


----------



## Random (Mar 18, 2011)

Facing a great foe
you just cant charge in blindly
analyze them first


----------



## Cinthia-chan (Mar 18, 2011)

Analyze them first 
That may be your only chance
To find your way back


----------



## Random (Mar 18, 2011)

to find you way back
you must first retrace your steps
they will lead the way


----------



## Cinthia-chan (Mar 18, 2011)

They will lead the way
Into an unknown abyss
that is breath-taking


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 19, 2011)

That is breath-taking
Ineffable beauty, the
Sight of Yggrdrasil


----------



## Random (Mar 19, 2011)

sight of yggrdrasil?
what in the world does that mean?
can't speak that language


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 19, 2011)

Can't speak that language
Makes absolutely no sense
Google is your friend


----------



## jux (Mar 20, 2011)

Google is your friend
So don't ask that asshole Jeeves
He sucks major wang.


----------



## forkshy (Mar 20, 2011)

He sucks major wang
He sucks major tom, and gus
He's so popular


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Mar 20, 2011)

He's so popular
The severe conformity
Life without purpose


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 20, 2011)

Life without purpose
A life open to all things
Life is a purpose


----------



## Random (Mar 20, 2011)

life is a purpose
it's hard to see when you are
lost in the shadows


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 21, 2011)

Lost in the shadows
The hunter dwells, stalking prey
Every step in silence


----------



## Firaea (Mar 21, 2011)

Every step in silence,
In fearful paranoia
For one's fleeting life


----------



## forkshy (Mar 21, 2011)

for one's fleeting life
no salty tears will be shed
despair, young chicken


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 21, 2011)

....

Despair, young chicken
The butcher's knife is coming
You're now my dinner


----------



## forkshy (Mar 21, 2011)

You're now my dinner
HANNIBAL HANNIBAL KILL!
Favas, chianti


----------



## Random (Mar 21, 2011)

Favas, chianti
these words are ridiculous
i can't understand


----------



## forkshy (Mar 21, 2011)

i can't understand
how the dictionary works
or even google


----------



## Susano-o (Mar 21, 2011)

or even google
will succumb to the power
of awkward first lines


----------



## forkshy (Mar 21, 2011)

"of awkward first lines,"
said barack obama as
he began to speak


----------



## ez (Mar 21, 2011)

he began to speak
but then forgot his lines
and looked bewildered


----------



## pfft (Mar 21, 2011)

and looked bewildered
crying cats sit on rainbows
sometimes people think


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 21, 2011)

sometimes people think
that these syllable rules are
just arbitary


----------



## Garfield (Mar 21, 2011)

but visionaries
fart on it, bold they are, and
just rap-n-rhyme it


----------



## forkshy (Mar 21, 2011)

just rap-n-rhyme it
but start with the last line of
the previous post


----------



## Garfield (Mar 21, 2011)

the previous post
got lost in the frivolity
fidelity caused


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 22, 2011)

fidelity caused
an impressive exchange that
did follow the laws


----------



## jux (Mar 22, 2011)

"Did follow the laws"
I can't make Haiku from this
Give me another


----------



## Garfield (Mar 22, 2011)

Give me another
Give me the lies, give pleasure
Take from me nothing


----------



## Firaea (Mar 22, 2011)

Take from me nothing
Except the sins that poison
This fragile, weak soul


----------



## forkshy (Mar 22, 2011)

This fragile, weak soul
Is made strong, burns like the sun
When our hands first touch


----------



## Susano-o (Mar 22, 2011)

When our hands first touch
my heart shall throb like my dick
pulsating in tune


----------



## Garfield (Mar 22, 2011)

Pulsating in tune
Mystifying, confusing,
Oh! Refrain. I fear!


----------



## forkshy (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh! Refrain. I fear!
Sasuke and Naruto!
Just share Sakura.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 22, 2011)

Just share Sakura
Spare the drama, redundant
fuck her abundant


----------



## forkshy (Mar 22, 2011)

fuck her abundant
usage of semicolons
it really irks me


----------



## Garfield (Mar 22, 2011)

It really irks me
rampant usage of colons
In semi euphemism


----------



## forkshy (Mar 22, 2011)

In euphemism
Gaara asked his new girlfriend,
"Wanna see my gourd?"



(edited first line to five syllables)


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 22, 2011)

wanna see my gourd
and then she whipped out a sword
lady was a lord


----------



## ez (Mar 22, 2011)

lady was a lord
she was bored of the discord 
so she shot herself


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Mar 23, 2011)

so she shot herself
rivers of blood on the floor
the bliss embracing


----------



## Firaea (Mar 23, 2011)

The bliss embracing;
The curse of lifelessness thrives
And feeds on corpses


----------



## ez (Mar 23, 2011)

And feeds on corpses
overpowering the senses 
the effluvium


----------



## forkshy (Mar 23, 2011)

the effluvium
of orochimaru's bed
came from old babies


----------



## Pineapples (Mar 23, 2011)

Came from old babies,
Withered from long gone grey days,
Clutching rotten boots.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 23, 2011)

came from old babies
went to fresh saints of despair
the saints cried dearly


----------



## forkshy (Mar 23, 2011)

_( did both  )_

clutching rotten boots
of angels the meek rise up 
to heaven and god

the saints cried dearly
and their tears made a river
to heaven and god


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 24, 2011)

To heaven and god
Dark side of the looking glass
Empty reflection


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 24, 2011)

Empty reflection
As if he's not even there
Nobody knows him


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Mar 25, 2011)

Nobody knows him 
The forgotten traveller
Who lost his way home.


----------



## forkshy (Mar 25, 2011)

Who lost his way home?
Who was the greatest sensei?
Jiraiya Sama!


----------



## Firaea (Mar 25, 2011)

Jiraiya Sama!
With the spirit and the guts
To never give up.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 25, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Jiraiya Sama!
> With the spirit and the guts
> To never give up.


To never give up
People are like Blades, and your
Faith will keep you sharp


----------



## forkshy (Mar 25, 2011)

Faith will keep you sharp
Like the razor sharp tongue of
Mighty Killer Bee


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 25, 2011)

Mighty Killer Bee
Not as cool as Killer A
But still pretty cool


----------



## forkshy (Mar 25, 2011)

But still pretty cool
Even after death a friend
Zombie Asuma


----------



## Firaea (Mar 25, 2011)

This has turned into a Naruto Haiku thread. 

Zombie Asuma
Shall die in two more chapters
Bring on the Kages.


----------



## Random (Mar 25, 2011)

bring on the kages
because i want my gaara
gaara is epic


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 25, 2011)

Gaara is epic
But Oonoki is cooler
And dat Mei is hot


----------



## forkshy (Mar 26, 2011)

And dat Mei is hot
Most chaste and pure of sailors
Mars fireball attack


----------



## Garfield (Mar 26, 2011)

Mars fireball attack
Venus fly trap, the universe
conspires intimately

( I had to break the strictness a bit for it to fit right :/)


----------



## Random (Mar 26, 2011)

the strictness is back
like a Blaziken attack
it is pure awesome


----------



## forkshy (Mar 26, 2011)

it is pure awesome
edo tensei is supreme
among ninjutsu


----------



## Random (Mar 26, 2011)

among ninjutsu
nothing is impossible
if you can believe


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 26, 2011)

Random said:


> among ninjutsu
> nothing is impossible
> if you can believe


If you can believe
Then you can do it, just try
Naruto's Nindo


----------



## Random (Mar 26, 2011)

Naruto's nindo
to never give up on friends
is rspectable


----------



## forkshy (Mar 26, 2011)

Random said:


> Naruto's nindo
> to never give up on friends
> is rspectable



is rspectable
even a word i wonder?
glorious typo.


----------



## Random (Mar 26, 2011)

glorious typo
it's my greatest creation
oh, how proud i am


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh, how proud i am
Unheeded goes the warning
Pride will be my fall


----------



## Firaea (Mar 26, 2011)

Pride will be my fall
And love be my resurgence
To fight nigh time's end


----------



## forkshy (Mar 26, 2011)

To fight nigh time's end
Despair Senju, Uchiha,
Never ending war


----------



## ez (Mar 26, 2011)

Never ending war?
versus the toilet today
I came out victor


----------



## forkshy (Mar 27, 2011)

I came out, Victor
My parents took it alright
Everything's okay


----------



## Garfield (Mar 27, 2011)

Everything's okay
The kids are alright. All right,
lets sleep off the fear


----------



## forkshy (Mar 27, 2011)

let's sleep off the fear
hiruzen sarutobi
is hokage tonight


----------



## Air D (Mar 27, 2011)

Is Hokage tonight
I trained so hard to get right
The Angels choose me


----------



## forkshy (Mar 27, 2011)

The angels choose me
Konan, with paper wings wide
Singing songs of grace


----------



## Garfield (Mar 27, 2011)

Singing songs of grace
Singing in praise, in a place
is doing nothing


----------



## Random (Mar 27, 2011)

is doing nothing
the same as doing something
what an enigma


----------



## Kobe (Mar 27, 2011)

what an enigma
your smile behind those clouds
so tempting


----------



## Random (Mar 27, 2011)

It is so tempting (fixd)
i must resist temtation
it's the only way


----------



## forkshy (Mar 27, 2011)

it's the only way
open the final gate, go!
manly Gai sama


----------



## Random (Mar 27, 2011)

manly Guy sama
got beat down by kakashi
Now it's Rock Lee's turn


----------



## forkshy (Mar 28, 2011)

Now it's Rock Lee's turn
Show Sakura your manhood
Burn, candle of love


----------



## Garfield (Mar 28, 2011)

Burn, candle of love
But eternal oils of lust seethe
candle's ephemeral


----------



## Onamaru Bankei (Mar 28, 2011)

candle's ephemeral?
Bah, who needs that, when I got
manilness, Gah Ha.


----------



## forkshy (Mar 28, 2011)

manilness, Gah Ha.
help me! i'm choking on beans.
gargh... ack... ack... sputter...


----------



## Random (Mar 28, 2011)

gargh...ack...ack...splutter
That's a spicy-a meatball
said Luigiman


----------



## Garfield (Mar 29, 2011)

said Luigiman,
"The pasta is our pride, but
Italian virgins more"


----------



## forkshy (Mar 30, 2011)

(fixed first line to be 5 syllables)

Italian virgins
The hairiest vaginas
Deep, dark, dank jungles


----------



## JellyButter (Mar 30, 2011)

Deep, deep, dark jungles.
As if the night fell early
Without stars, just hair


----------



## forkshy (Mar 30, 2011)

Without stars, just hair
The unknown metal band played
Songs of awesomeness


----------



## Random (Mar 31, 2011)

songs of awesomeness
melodies of epicness
ringing in my ears


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 2, 2011)

Ringing in my ears
Anti-Cosmic Overload
Metal Gods up high


----------



## forkshy (Apr 5, 2011)

Metal Gods up high
Flying a reefer plane through
Psychedelic skies


----------



## Random (Apr 6, 2011)

psycedelic skies
oh they make me think i'm high
higher than the sky


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 7, 2011)

Higher than the sky
Into the Aether we go
On a cosmic trip


----------



## Pineapples (Apr 10, 2011)

On a cosmic trip,
Sisyphean traveler,
Towards Pegasus.


----------



## Air D (Apr 10, 2011)

Towards Pegasus
The white stallion flutters
He tears through Heaven


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 12, 2011)

He tears through Heaven
Leading his armies in war
Lucifer has come


----------



## Garfield (Apr 12, 2011)

Lucifer has come
Lucifer has gone, none cared
The land of knowing


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 12, 2011)

The land of knowing
Where knowledge is a weapon
Where debate is war


----------



## forkshy (Apr 14, 2011)

Where debate is war
Sticks and stones will not hurt you
Words will break your bones


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 15, 2011)

Words will break your bones
Sending the mind to frolic
Through morphine sunsets


----------



## FlameTwirler (Apr 15, 2011)

Through morphine sunsets
and penultimate penance
the stain yet remains


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 24, 2011)

The stain yet remains
Tainting my soul, a dark thing
I can't seem to shake


----------



## Air D (Apr 24, 2011)

I can't seem to shake
Will this always cling to me
Banish the darkness


----------



## moh (May 7, 2011)

Banish the darkness,
And see that all wounds are one,
For all cuts are none...


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (May 7, 2011)

All cuts are none......
As blood is on the ground
The brave warrior falls


----------



## moh (May 8, 2011)

The warrior falls,
This pissing contest is bland,
Transcend to be one...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 10, 2011)

Transcend to be one...
The omnipresent being
Infinite is he


----------



## Garfield (May 10, 2011)

Infinite is he
Infinite is she, is it
null their common set


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 10, 2011)

Null their common set
Validate thy blazing wheels
Beast bikes race on clouds


----------



## moh (May 14, 2011)

Beast bikes race on clouds,
Sampling manifestations,
With heavens above...


----------



## taiyo (May 15, 2011)

With heavens above...
the Earth is still and she waits
for the stars to fall.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (May 16, 2011)

For the stars to fall
Ouroboros' alchemy
falling from the skies.


----------



## moh (May 17, 2011)

Falling from the skies,
Chemistry of the light,
Shining truth through lies...


----------



## halfhearted (May 19, 2011)

Shining truth through lies
Liquid helium drips down
In the world of zero


----------



## Garfield (May 19, 2011)

In the world of zero
lie abundant infinities
but a zero sum game


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 9, 2011)

But a zero sum game
Is the product of a life
That must end in death


----------



## ScaryRei (Jun 16, 2011)

That must end in death,
that which began with a birth --
the cycle of life.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 16, 2011)

the cycle of life
ends with us cremated, our
ashes smoked by friends


----------



## Random (Jul 4, 2011)

ashes smoked by friends
i suffocate in the cloud
unable to breath


----------



## ScaryRei (Aug 2, 2011)

unable to breath
you snuff the life out of me
it's getting blurry


----------



## Random (Aug 2, 2011)

it's getting blurry
why are you in a hurry
just to get buried


----------



## ScaryRei (Aug 3, 2011)

just to get buried
underneath an avalanche
it's cold in the snow


----------



## Random (Aug 3, 2011)

it's cold in the snow
like your a frozen caveman
waiting to thaw out


----------



## Air D (Aug 3, 2011)

Waiting to thaw out
Why won't this ice simply melt?
A call to the sun


----------



## Random (Aug 3, 2011)

a call to the sun
"come down and destroy the world"
mwa-ha-ha-ha-ha


----------



## BluesQueen (Aug 3, 2011)

Mwa-ha-ha-ha-ha
Aizen's laughter knows no bounds.
Crumbling spring leaves scream.


----------



## ScaryRei (Aug 5, 2011)

Crumbling spring leaves scream
crushed by the abysmal dream
seasons never end.


----------



## Random (Aug 5, 2011)

seasons never end
and now i'm at this again
haiku is my friend


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 7, 2011)

Haiku is my friend
But objections are ordered
says Miles Edgeworth.


----------



## Random (Aug 7, 2011)

says Miles Edgeworth
which sounds like miles prower
who is also Tails


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 7, 2011)

Who is also Tails
Perhaps its Metal Sonic
in perfect disguise.


----------



## Random (Aug 7, 2011)

in perfect disguise
i assassinated you
Halo Reach style


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 7, 2011)

Halo Reach style
I dash naked over plains
carrying ground beef


----------



## Random (Aug 18, 2011)

carrying ground beef
as i'm running through the streets
cars goin "beep-beep!"


----------



## ScaryRei (Aug 26, 2011)

cars goin "beep-beep!"
before they run you over
flat as a pancake.


----------



## Random (Aug 26, 2011)

flat as a pancake
fresh warm buttermilk pancakes
pancakes are awesome


----------



## ScaryRei (Aug 26, 2011)

pancakes are awesome
I could eat them all day long
with extra bacon.


----------



## Random (Aug 26, 2011)

with extra bacon
and maybe some sausage too
and some good coffee


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 2, 2011)

and some good coffee
with a sugary donut --
those make me happy!


----------



## Random (Sep 2, 2011)

those make me happy
but now i'm really hungry
i need some food now


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 3, 2011)

i need some food now
I'm going out to buy lunch
Since I cannot cook.


----------



## Random (Sep 3, 2011)

since i cannot cook
i need a girl that can cook
that is called true love


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 20, 2011)

that is called true love
trying to revive this thread
I love my haiku.


----------



## Random (Sep 20, 2011)

i love my haiku
but haiku doesn't love you
you cheated on it


----------



## taiyo (Sep 23, 2011)

You cheated on it,
You necrophilia you.
Now the zombie dies.


----------



## Random (Sep 25, 2011)

Now the zombie dies
because i used my shotgun
shotguns beat zombies


----------



## ScaryRei (Sep 27, 2011)

shotguns beat zombies
powered up by sunflowers
Plants vs. Zombies


----------



## Random (Sep 27, 2011)

Plant vs Zombies
isn't nothing compared to
COD: Black Ops


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 5, 2011)

COD: Black Ops
Poppin brown strained lemon drops
Flying on sky tops


----------



## Random (Oct 5, 2011)

flyin on sky tops
i whip it with my A-Ts
oh, you can't see me


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 8, 2011)

oh, you can't see me
sliding beside your shadow
sponging your karma


----------



## taiyo (Oct 9, 2011)

Sponging your karma,
I relish in your despair
and feel sympathy.


----------



## ScaryRei (Nov 7, 2011)

and feel sympathy
for this thread that's almost dead
I can't let it die.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 11, 2011)

I can't let it die
I play Billie Jean, and it
twitches to the beat


----------



## Random (Dec 11, 2011)

twitches to the beat
it's getting burned up by this
unbearable heat


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 8, 2012)

Unbearable heat
The smell of burning rubber
Children die slowly


----------



## Random (Jan 8, 2012)

children die slowly
when they look into my mind
it's quite depressing


----------

